# Банери | Banners



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Nebo jak pislia vybuhu Chornobylia


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ось моя пропозиція для Львова
Вчора - 

















Рік тому -


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Tushkan, чудові світлини, чудовий ракурс! 
Тільки це не твоя пропозиція для Львова - я вже пропонував його півроку тому в гілці банера Києва 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44791856&postcount=88



Tushkan said:


> Ось моя пропозиція для Львова
> Вчора -


Новий:












Tushkan said:


> Рік тому -


Той, що був раніше:











Мені старий більше подобається - на ньому краще видно архітектуру і сухі гілки на передньому плані виглядають більш артистично.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Playmaker said:


> Tushkan, чудові світлини, чудовий ракурс!
> Тільки це не твоя пропозиція для Львова - я вже пропонував його півроку тому в гілці банера Києва


Мені цей ракурс теж дуже подобається 
І давай тоді скажемо, що це наша пропозиція:cheers:


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Tushkan said:


> Мені цей ракурс теж дуже подобається
> І давай тоді скажемо, що це наша пропозиція:cheers:


Ти правий :cheers1:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

До речі добре видно, як за рік потемнів купол Домініканів.


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Так, мідь доволі швидко окиснюється.


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Мы сделаем баннер для Винницы. Есть несколько наметок для сьемки сверху, и пару мест внизу (к сожалению, у нас внизу даже где красиво, все равно что-то да и забочинит. То совковая коробка, то балкон застекленный)


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

melv said:


> то балкон застекленный)


+5555555:cheers1::rofl:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Ось моя пропозиція для рідних Броварів, доречі моє власне фото...


----------



## kenobi (Feb 21, 2010)

^^ Kruto!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

kenobi said:


> ^^ Kruto!


дякую, а хто може відправити???


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

привіт всім, допоможіть зробити банер для Чернігова ,ось є панорамки:


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Malco said:


> привіт всім, допоможіть зробити банер для Чернігова ,ось є панорамки:


Привіт 



Malco said:


>


Непогано, але праворуч занадто все темне і будівля темна, обрізав ту частину:

*Варіант 1*










Невеличка корекція кольорів, контрасту та різкості:












Malco said:


>


Ширини цієї світлини не вистачає для банера:












Malco said:


>


Цей мій улюблений! Пречудовий ракус і небо 

*Варіант 2*










Невеличка корекція кольорів, контрасту та різкості:


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

:cheers1: äÿêóþ! 
³ ùî æ éîãî òåïåð ç íèìè ðîáèòè? âëàøòóâàòè ãîëîñóâàííÿ?...
äîðå÷³ ÿê ¿õ ïîò³ì â³äñèëàòè ìîäåðàì?


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Malco, в тебе знову кривульки


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

Fishka v tomu ,sho ja nichogo ne minjav, vona sama zminjuetsja, zalegno vid storinku...
to vona "Zapadnoevropeuskaja(ISO)" to "Kirillica(ISO)" :nuts:


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Тобі треба вимкнути автоматичний вибір кодування: Auto-Detect для Firefox або Auto-Select для Explorer.


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Просто як варіант:


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev (Apr 17, 2009)

^^ наши зарубежные друзья не оценят


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Uuu, potuzhna kartynka, zaraz kozhne selo v rosii pochne klepaty svij baner


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev (Apr 17, 2009)

Киевский и Днепропетровский баннеры вне конкуренции!!!


----------



## kenobi (Feb 21, 2010)

Львівський кращий :cheers:


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Львовский и Киевский да, супер, а Днепропетровск, ИМХО, не до Нью Йорк получился, мне не понравился в корне.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

DFAW said:


> Львовский и Киевский да, супер, а Днепропетровск, ИМХО, не до Нью Йорк получился, мне не понравился в корне.


А какую идею можешь предложить? Что фотографировать у нас?


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> А какую идею можешь предложить? Что фотографировать у нас?


Как что, памятник Ленину, а лучше Сталину (когда поставят) :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Quicksilver said:


> Как что, памятник Ленину, а лучше Сталину (когда поставят) :lol:



Не смешно блин((


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Ja vzhe ne pershyj raz prohaju nashogo Eksperta shob vylozhyv projekty jaki jomu imponujut', ale vydno scho mij "sliv zaschitan" - povna movchanka


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> А какую идею можешь предложить? Что фотографировать у нас?


С вами трудно, но надо думать. Может набережную от мерефо-херсонского моста. Точнее там на острове есть одна возвышенная точка. У вас увы нет ни чего такого что исторически ассоциируется с городом, ну кроме самого Паруса или Петровки. Кстати хорошая панорама Петровки пошла бы на ура я думаю, так как это было бы непривычно и неожиданно. Откуда снимать Пятница и Калашников точно знаю Снимать надо летом на закате. Но что мне точно в городе не нравиться - вот этот вид НьюВасюков



Quicksilver said:


> Как что, памятник Ленину, а лучше Сталину (когда поставят) :lol:


Вот тебе ещё не надоело за меня вешать ярлыки ?

Askold - и я отвечал и показывал проекты, с памятью плохо ?


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

DFAW said:


> Вот тебе ещё не надоело за меня вешать ярлыки ?


Честно? Не надоело.


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Вінниця наступна. Вже над цим працюємо


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Третий московский няшный прям.  Ниббаскрйопы, ёпт.


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> Честно? Не надоело.


А зря, глупо смотришься.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

DFAW said:


> А зря, глупо смотришься.


Никогда не беспоколся над тем как я смотрюсь. Собственной важностью и надуванием щек никогда не страдал.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Quicksilver said:


> Никогда не беспоколся над тем как я смотрюсь. Собственной важностью и надуванием щек никогда не страдал.


+1:cheers:


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Tushkan said:


> +1:cheers:


Да, Кастанеда до сих пор в голове сидит, никуда не делся :lol:


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

Quicksilver said:


> Как что, памятник Ленину, а лучше Сталину (когда поставят) :lol:


Вот коврики красивые


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

^^


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> ^^


+100


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

ancov said:


> Вот коврики красивые


Клас, особено карта, я даже затрудняюсь сказать какая это проекция использована :lol:


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Что бы ввести вероятного противника в заблуждение 
Ещё в 80-х годах при отсутствие точной электроники любые более менее точные карты были секретны.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Ещё варианты Севастополя:
1

2

3


----------



## Sabonis (May 7, 2010)

^^

3 - kay:


----------



## Vitall (May 7, 2009)

2-й:cheers:!


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

мне тоже второй больше нравится :cheers:


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Нові варіанти банера Севастополя гірші за ті, що вже були у голосуванні. Треба шукати кращий :cheers:


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

С катера надо наверно фоткать центральную часть города,тогда должны получится неплохие снимки.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ есть варианты с Южного мола и пляжа Хрустальный. Но центр был 2 раза, как-то избито уже...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Модификации номера 2:
2а

2б


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

2b je nichogo, ale trohy pohmuryj. Samyj kraschyj buv toj nichnyj.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Playmaker said:


> Нові варіанти банера Севастополя гірші за ті, що вже були у голосуванні. Треба шукати кращий :cheers:


Еге ж.


----------



## Пятница (Dec 19, 2007)

ОО!!! На баннере святой город Иерусалим!!!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Как то не особо Иерусалим впечатляет на баннере... Верится, что могли быть и лучшие ракурсы.


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

del


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

2A Дуже Гарно! :cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Есть такой вариант


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

И такие...


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Последний вариант весьма ново,но боюсь не оценят.

этот больше всего понравился


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Горизонт бы только выравнять


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Горизонт там и так ровный. Эффект зааленности создает холмистый рельеф и извилистая береговая линия


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Ага и дома под углом построены ?


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

У нас так модно,спасает от однообразия.
А если серьезно я и дома с трудом вижу,не говоря об "угловатости"))


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

DFAW said:


> Ага и дома под углом построены ?


Они построены ровно, просто в ракурс набережная попала под углом. И угол по-горизонтали, а не по вертикали...


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Банери по-українськи


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

1 не очень
2 однозначно на баннер
3 какой-то суровый
4 можно как для примера домов украинского села в 19 веке


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

2-гий, тільки треба відкорегувати кольори, бо занадто сірий, і 4-й, якщо знайти літо чи весну, бо депресивно виглядає.


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

^^


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Ага, і трохи насиченості кольорів прибрати, бо отруйні зараз.


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Playmaker said:


> Ага, і трохи насиченості кольорів прибрати, бо отруйні зараз.












Нехай кожен свій варіант запропонує)))


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

Так от зараз вже те, що треба


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Бачу, що 2-ий банер сподобався багатьом, підпис під цим фото: Україна, Крим, Масандровський палац імператора Олександра III, більше тут.


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

масандровский дворец гуд!!!


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Super, odnoznachno na baner!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Севастополь - ночные


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Севастопольские не понравились. 

П.С. А Мансандровский уже отправили?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Ещё севастопольские


----------



## Vitall (May 7, 2009)

2-й кульний.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

мне самому нравится) думаю его послать)


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

Мне понравился тот что с лайнером в бухте. Вот он как раз цепляет взгляд.


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

ЭЭЭ, у нас в городе правда такие горы? Прям как Ялта... на фотомотаж похоже, хотя корабль военный вроде наш... В голове не очень баннер укладыается. 
P.S. Мне кажется Севас уже покупался в лучах славы, надо другие украинские города на баннер. Ласточкино гнездо бы на фоне Ялты...


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

andron said:


> Ласточкино гнездо бы на фоне Ялты...


Чудова пропозиція! Треба робити варіанти.


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev (Apr 17, 2009)

Люди! У одного меня http://xl.skyscrapercity.com не пашет уже неделю???


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

StormRaider-Kiev said:


> Люди! У одного меня http://xl.skyscrapercity.com не пашет уже неделю???


У меня вот тоже не работает...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

andron said:


> ЭЭЭ, у нас в городе правда такие горы? Прям как Ялта... на фотомотаж похоже, хотя корабль военный вроде наш... В голове не очень баннер укладыается.


Нет, это не монтаж, все фотки реальные... Вот исходник с Яндекса:


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Дааа, не перестаюсь удивляться!))) Красиво очень получилось)
Вот бы сразу 2 баннера отослать: с Массандровским дворцом и Севастопольский с лайнером)))


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Так все таки баннер с лайнером отсылать?


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Я за баннер с лайнером.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ ОК, но мнений у нас всего 2 - Vitall'а и твой  пусть хотя бы 5-7 человек выскажуться...


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev (Apr 17, 2009)

имхо,за такой баннер большую оценку не получим...да и флаг Расии не к месту.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

вот этот понравился


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

StormRaider-Kiev said:


> имхо,за такой баннер большую оценку не получим...да и флаг Расии не к месту.


Так затереть его нах в фотошопе! (вот бы так все остальные российские флаги по Севастополю... )


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

А какого размера должен быть баннер?


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Я теж в лайнері сумніваюсь, та ще й чужий прапор...

По масандровському, то потрібно з автором зв'язатись, дозвіл просити, я правильно розумію?


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Jakscho pozbutysia ros. prapora to baner ok, jakscho ni, to krasche schos' inshe shob za baner ne bulo stydno.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

asparagus91 said:


> А какого размера должен быть баннер?


719х123 пк


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Теперь без флага


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Ще можна трохи почекати, щоб дух вивітривсь і тоді відсилати


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

**RS** said:


> Теперь без флага


- Super, duzhe vdalo :cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Ще можна трохи почекати, щоб дух вивітривсь і тоді відсилати


Чего и нужно подождать, так это пока XL.Skyscrapercity заработает а то проголосовать не сможем...


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Ну тут важко сказати щось об`єктивно, просто моє враження... якость депресивно, кольорова гама якась сумна, не вiдчувається маштабу...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield, друже, не слухай нікого. У тебе вийшов дуже непоганий банер. Мінімум 4,5 бали. Тільки ти правий, що треба трохи затемнити праворуч (де буде напис).


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Дякую на доброму слові, зроблю... на свіжу голову.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Мені банер з Камянцем теж не подобається, там треба по боках трохи розтянути щоб помістилась вся фортеця


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Мені банер з Камянцем теж не подобається, там треба по боках трохи розтянути щоб помістилась вся фортеця


Там зліва буде напис *skyscraperСity*, а праворуч - назва міста чи фортеці, так що порожнечі не буде. Якщо розтягнути фортецю у всю довжину банера, то ці написи будуть на неї (фортецю) "залазити" й буде тільки гірше. Mr.Greenfield, зроби, будь ласка, з цими написами, щоб люди побачили, як банер буде виглядати у цілому.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Я інше мав на увазі, фортеця знизу обрізана, а це не добре. Щоб помістилась вся, треба по-іншому кропнути оригінал, тоді по боках може не вистачити кадру і треба буде розтянути знімок, тільки виділяти не саму фортецю, а поля край неї, тоді пропорції замку не зміняться. Playmaker так колись робив з київськими банерами http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873376&page=3


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Igor L. правий, написи закривають "пусті" місця і все виглядає більш-менш гармонійно. Я навмисне не писав *Kamyanets'-Podil's'ky* чи *Kamyanets'-Podil's'ky, Ukraine* - бо не знаю, як там модератори вирішать, якщо ми відправимо цей варіант. До речі, зверніть увагу, яке закінчення у слові Podil*sky*.










Хто хоче ще попрацювати, тримайте оригінал:


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Це монтаж


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

andron said:


> Це монтаж


оце те що треба :cheers:

але всеодно мені здається багато не набере, тут люблять більше панорами міст...

хоча, це й же набрав


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Ще такий варіант від мене


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ще такий варіант від мене


чим менше обізаний знизу замок - тим краще:cheers:, тільки в тебе зліва видно що домальовано, і те що розтянуто зправа - теж


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ О, вийшло ще краще. Дуже-дуже непогано.:cheers2: Можна відправляти. Не думаю, що подібний банер набере менше 4 балів.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Здається, відправляти ще не можна, чомусь не приймають?



> *submit a banner*
> 
> We no longer accept banner suggestions, so please don't bother sending them up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Та приймають вони банери, можна викласти тут, а ще краще відправити адміну в приватних повідомленнях

П.С. Mr.Greenfield мож викласти лого SSC


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Банер мені сподобався, але чи вільні на нього авторські права?


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ще такий варіант від мене


- Znachno kraschyj variant! :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Ну, тоді треба зробити більш якісно, так не годиться.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Як це розуміти?










Ну щас алєні 1-ць наліплять.


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Я подумав, що в мене ноут глючить... Хіба можна повторно той самий банер виставляти?


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

На всякий випадок голосуйте, бо вже ліплять.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

ггг :lol:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## STEN15 (Oct 16, 2008)

я доречі сам не можу зразу зорієнтуватись де право а де ліво,мені потрібно десь 2-3 секунди шоб розібратись )))


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

^^ Я когда учился вождению понимал только туда - сюда или запад-восток, а вот право и лево всегда путал))


----------



## roi95 (May 15, 2008)

Сегодня Запорожье на баннере. Поздравляю!


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


>


старий вибач я затупив))))


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> ^^ Я когда учился вождению понимал только туда - сюда или запад-восток, а вот право и лево всегда путал))


Нє для мене водіння одне з найулюбленіших занять))) тут не можна сплутати, крім хіба що кому поступатися тре)))
офтоп:




часом не так ти вчився???:nuts:


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

^^ BAzinga!!! Нет, мне разрешали по городу 80 выжимать)) ТОлько вот когда просили повернуть направо, я красиво перестраивался в крайнюю левую и делал левый поворот)))


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Я в Україні нормально вивчився на Таврії))) Мій інструктор був доброю людиною і я б до нього ще кілька разів завітав на уроки!:cheers:


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


>


^^:lol:


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

roi95 said:


> Сегодня Запорожье на баннере. Поздравляю!


Да...:cheers:...классный:banana2:


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

IllyaDe said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985


Дякую. Ніфега се...ти запостив його ще у Листопаді а появився тільки сьогодні. Як він там сам цей професс робить, розпріділяє якось??


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

хз..як він розподіляє, але коли банери з днієї країни ідуть один за одним,це може дратувати людей і не добре відбитись на оцінках
Запоріжжю 5рка, я б поставив її в будь якому разі, але цей банер дійсно класний


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Malco said:


> хз..як він розподіляє, але коли банери з днієї країни ідуть один за одним,це може дратувати людей і не добре відбитись на оцінках


+1 Не думаю що комусь би захотілось Росію бачити усю неділю)))) Треба через кілька днім таке порити, думаю це Яна помилка.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

прикол в том что завтра баннер с России )))


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Я так зрозумів що він(Ян) і їде по стовпчику пост за постом а не в розброс.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

asotUA said:


> +1 Не думаю що комусь би захотілось Росію бачити усю неділю)))) Треба через кілька днім таке порити, думаю це Яна помилка.


Там ***RS*** ще два банери Севастополя закинув, тож про нас точно не забудуть


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Однозначно банер з хвилею! :cheers:


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

Мені з яхтою... більш справжній


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Rainymuz said:


> Однозначно банер з хвилею! :cheers:





V_Power said:


> Мені з яхтою... більш справжній


Обидва банери на п'ятірочнику тягнуть, як і саме місто


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev (Apr 17, 2009)

с волной суперский баннер! :cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Я думал,что баннер с волной и примут. Мне он тоже больше всех нравится - вид неизбитый. Но Ян почему-то взял моё первое предложение... Буду надеятся, что и до этого баннера дело дойдет


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

PS спасибо всем проголосовавшим за Севас :cheers1:


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor (Mar 1, 2008)

Сделайте кто-нибудь нормальный банер для Харькова, пожалуйста!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ панорама ГосПрома + красивое небо = суперский баннер


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

**RS** said:


> PS спасибо всем проголосовавшим за Севас :cheers1:


нз... а в якій прозі клеїти зображення до купи? і чи потрібен штатив для гарної панорами-банера?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Но Ян почему-то взял моё первое предложение...


А звідки ти знаєш? Коли з'явиться банер Севаста?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

V_Power said:


> нз... а в якій прозі клеїти зображення до купи? і чи потрібен штатив для гарної панорами-банера?


у меня PanoramaMaker 5


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> А звідки ти знаєш? Коли з'явиться банер Севаста?


Я имел ввиду баннер, который уже был пару дней назад  новый появится в лучшем случае в апреле!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Я имел ввиду баннер, который уже был пару дней назад  новый появится в лучшем случае в апреле!


Цікаво, а мої Бровари взагалі приймуть?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Лично мне нравится баннер Броваров, особенно парк с озером, но на шапке сайта баннеры появляются по усмотрению Яна  Если ему понравится - будут Бровары!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Лично мне нравится баннер Броваров, особенно парк с озером, но на шапке сайта баннеры появляются по усмотрению Яна  Если ему понравится - будут Бровары!


Ясно, дякую друже


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

**RS** said:


> у меня PanoramaMaker 5


важка в освоєнні?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

нет, очень простая) правда, у меня не лицензионная, поэтому сохраняет панораму как 1/16 исходного формата ((


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Рейтинги последних украинских баннеров


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

^^
Докупи


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

А де Голопиздівки? був же такий банер!!))))


----------



## roi95 (May 15, 2008)

Поляки постарались Львиву пятёрок наставить.


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

а Киеву едениц кто наставить постарался?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Одеса.

район Аркадія


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

А видов с исторической частью города нет?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

не один не канает


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Skysteel said:


> А видов с исторической частью города нет?


Есть,смотря что подразумевать по историчесчкими видами?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

IllyaDe said:


> не один не канает


Це просто пропозиція по сучасній Одесі,історичні види вже набридли,вони не показують розвиток міста,просто хотілось показати що є і інша Одеса.Звісно фото не найкращі,та і зняті з ненайкращого ракурсу,але сенс не в тому,а в тому щоб показати нову Одесу 2010-11 року,а не Одесу 20 ст.

Якісні панорами будуть десь в травні,тіж об'єкти але з іншого ракурсу та при закаті,та в більш маштабному вигляді.


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Как это надоели?Разве Одесса была когда нибудь на баннере?
Можно виды на Оперный театр,Приморский во общем поискать в центре города вид.


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

поляки конечно сегодня с баннером отожгли))
На любителя словом


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Skysteel said:


> поляки конечно сегодня с баннером отожгли))
> На любителя словом


Я поставил 2 чисто из-за уважения.. А так 1 надо ставить..


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

а мне сегодняшний понравился :cheers:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> а мне сегодняшний понравился :cheers:


і мені теж


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

asparagus91 said:


> Я поставил 2 чисто из-за уважения.. А так 1 надо ставить..


Аналогічно hno:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

"[81] zt-gregori on January 10, 2011 08:03:15
4 to ukrainian city"

поставил 4..чем-то понравился)


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Ночной Севас


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Гарно!


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Розмазня і з кольорами перебір, десь на 2,5 максимум -3.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

не нравится


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

**RS** said:


> Ночной Севас


- Tak sobi:

1. Ne chitko
2. Z kolioramy perebot
3. Za daleko - ni hera ne vydno
4. Mozhe z Krymu je schos' inshe nizh Sevastopol'? Npr. Mansandrivs'kyj zamok abo scho? Ato Seva baner my vzhe razy z dva bachyly.


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Так, банер невиразний.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Askold said:


> 4. Mozhe z Krymu je schos' inshe nizh Sevastopol'? Npr. Mansandrivs'kyj zamok abo scho?


Есть. Но фоткать на баннер-то некому.



Askold said:


> Ato Seva baner my vzhe razy z dva bachyly.


4 раза


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Я за КРЫМ, КРЫМ, КРЫМ, КРЫМ и КАМЕНЕЦ-ПОДОЛЬСКИЙ !!! АРК ниразу на баннере не засветилась. Исправляйте ситуацию!)


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Коротше відсилайте Масандру і Кам'янець, але не цей варіант, а то вже півроку ніхто не наважиться це зробити. Orlande, може ти це зробиш, ну, поки що по Масандрі, а найближчим часом думаю домовимось про варіант з Кам'янцем.


----------



## Wigner (May 17, 2010)

andron said:


> Я за КРЫМ, КРЫМ, КРЫМ, КРЫМ и КАМЕНЕЦ-ПОДОЛЬСКИЙ !!! АРК ниразу на баннере не засветилась. Исправляйте ситуацию!)


Vsi banery super!!


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Os' vona bomba:










P.S. A fotka baner z Massandrivs'kym vzhe vykladavsia, prosto my jogo ne vidsylaly.


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

згоден, цей банер характеризує Крим
Масандра класний , але там банер "Масандра-палац в Криму", а тут просто Крим, як він є...гори, море і символ.
хоча я за те шо три банери мають бути викладені Крим, Масандра і Кам"янец


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

1.








^^этот баннер не подойдет, потому что композиция итак смещена влево, а с логотипом SSC эта диспропорция будет выражена еще резче. Получается, что 70% баннера - пустое пространство:










2. В этом случае в чисто композиционном плане больше вот этот баннер подходит:









Ибо сам дворец находится в центре, а логотип как раз заполнит пустое пространство слева


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^А этот баннер самый удачный: замок находится как раз по центру композиции, а надпись справа и логотип слева уравновесят ее.


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Same pro tsej meni i ishlosia - odnoznachna 5-ka!


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Іще трохи підредагував кольори.


----------



## Wigner (May 17, 2010)

^^ Чудовий банер :cheers:


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

andron said:


> Іще трохи підредагував кольори.


Нужно также указать автора фото


----------



## Evsid (Jan 6, 2011)

andron said:


> Вот эти самые зачётные:cheers:


----------



## kostya005 (Aug 17, 2008)

**RS** said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


А если так?


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Хаа! Отражение по горизонтали!)) "Алиса в Зазеркалье"

Автор баннера с Массандровским Дворцом - Юрий Майоров. 
http://mayorov.ua/gallery/2/


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Ну що ж,зрештою я вважаю треба відправляти Масандрівський палац,дійсно гарний краєвид.
Стосовно інших пропозицій згоден с RS,не буде виглядати гарно з логотипом ССЦ


----------



## kostya005 (Aug 17, 2008)

Skysteel said:


> Ну що ж,зрештою я вважаю треба відправляти Масандрівський палац,дійсно гарний краєвид.
> Стосовно інших пропозицій згоден с RS,не буде виглядати гарно з логотипом ССЦ


нормально в зеркальном варианте.


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

Я за Ластівчине гніздо з Аю-Дагом.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Опа, 27 січня Харків!


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

До речі непогано, тільки дисторсія сильно помітна.


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor (Mar 1, 2008)

В оригинале были очень заметны кривые углы стен. Но я немного подправил.
Плюс осветлил непобеленные бока Госпрома.
Ну и с цветовым балансом пришлось поработать.


----------



## Medoed (Oct 25, 2008)

Поздравляю харьковчан с баннером! :cheers2:
Пять баллов! 
Только голосовалка почему-то не открывается...


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Medoed said:


> Поздравляю харьковчан с баннером! :cheers2:
> Пять баллов!
> Только голосовалка почему-то не открывается...


спасибо..мы чуть позже посмотрим...пояса разные


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

Харьков,отличный баннер!


----------



## Sabonis (May 7, 2010)

Обана! Вітання харківчанам! :cheers1:


----------



## Wigner (May 17, 2010)

В мене чомусь сторінка з голосуванням не відкривається.
Банер не поганий але трохи похмурий. 4/5


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Тут ще Індія


----------



## Rain 09 (Jun 15, 2008)

>


отлично


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

вариант


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

**RS** said:


> вариант


не нравится hno:


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

І мені не подобається - наліплено так сильно, та і там майже одні яхти і катери hno:
Більше трьох балів не набере...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Самый лучший:


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

По-любому, з хвилею суперовий!!!


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Знову колаж?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Что значит *снова*?


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Честно говоря, Севастополь на баннере уже надоел, хватит его отправлять.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Ну пам'ятаєш той... з корабликом, ми якби сумнівались, що він там плив насправді.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

KruEv said:


> Честно говоря, Севастополь на баннере уже надоел, хватит его отправлять.


Зате "братьям"-слов'янам подобається.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

**RS** said:


> Что значит *снова*?


Я розумію, що ти любиш Севастополь...але я думаю що треба трохи почекати бо буде невисока оцінка, так часто повторювати одне й теж місто не дуже добре...
Не сприймай це як образу, а як дружню пораду)


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Зате "братьям"-слов'янам подобається.


пох на братьев


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Я про те, що Вігнер запостив, фотка Дениски. Для банера надто банально і ні чим не особливо.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Донецьк!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ 100% Мордор

А може з цієї фотки зробити банер?










Тоді світ точно здригнеться. /На фото Запоріжжя/


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ Ну так а чё! Давайте весь родной украинский индустриальный адъ покажем миру! Пусть видят и боятся. И завидуют


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

а вот последняя фотка на баннер просто класс


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ 100% Мордор
> 
> А може з цієї фотки зробити банер?
> 
> ...



:applause: це супер...
я за! :cheers:


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ 100% Мордор
> 
> А може з цієї фотки зробити банер?
> 
> ...


клас!


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Ні, звичайно що романтична фотка газованих труб, але на жаль світова спільнота цього індустріального шарму не зрозуміє. Буде наступний флоп.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Да ладно вам!  Надо показать всему Миру наши стальные яйца!


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

+100500 !!!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Denicka said:


> Да ладно вам!  Надо показать всему Миру наши стальные яйца!


Ага. Ржавые и немытые. Давайте покажем.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Зато какие волосатые!!!! :nuts:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Askold said:


> Ні, звичайно що романтична фотка газованих труб, але на жаль світова спільнота цього індустріального шарму не зрозуміє. Буде наступний флоп.


им только и подавай много небоскребов на фоне воды, они он даже сегодняшний баннер обосрали


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

IllyaDe said:


> им только и подавай много небоскребов на фоне воды, они он даже сегодняшний баннер обосрали


Публіці треба виставляти що вона хоче.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> им только и подавай много небоскребов на фоне воды, они он даже сегодняшний баннер обосрали


сьогоднішній банер взагалі відстій!


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

V_Power said:


> сьогоднішній банер взагалі відстій!


+1! Дайош небоскрйоби над морем!


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)




----------



## ramatoru (Jun 7, 2008)

Вот тоже ночной Донецк индустриальный


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Слишком затемнили. Оригинальный вариант Запорожья хорош.


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

^^ Я не темнил, просто вырезал фрагмент нужного разрешения.


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Поздравляю с баннером вас. Вид хороший. Фотка, правда, слишком ненастоящей кажется. Многовато эффектов.


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

А что за баннер? У нас пока ещё Буэнос Айрес.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Крым, походу мы решили з****** других своими баннерами


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Jasse James said:


>


черно-белый руль ,через пару недель можно будет отправлять :cheers:


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

Jasse James said:


> А что за баннер? У нас пока ещё Буэнос Айрес.


----------



## beaver-hero (Mar 28, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> черно-белый руль ,через пару недель можно будет отправлять :cheers:


мы такое по Магнитогорску и Нижнему Тагилу решили всё же не отправлять Посчитали перебором Хотя многие предлагали


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

beaver-hero said:


>


Ага, этот значит отправили... там было ещё пару достойных предложений.:cheers:


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

IllyaDe said:


> черно-белый руль ,через пару недель можно будет отправлять :cheers:


Ти жартуєш? Це повне уродство, давай позорити Україну?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

молчал бы лучше


----------



## kostya005 (Aug 17, 2008)

ОООО Массандра! ))


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Вліпив 5!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

да баннер хорош 5 :cheers:


----------



## Monolithic (Nov 7, 2010)

А мені не подобається, занадто багато фотошопу. Особняк має інший вигляд.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

5 from me :cheers2:

будьмо


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Дякуєм!


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> черно-белый руль ,через пару недель можно будет отправлять :cheers:


+1
Надоела попса,нужен хард метал:lol:


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Было:









Стало:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

якийсь містичний банер


----------



## guda (Mar 18, 2007)

andron said:


> Было:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



А где это ?


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor (Mar 1, 2008)

Ялта, Массандрский дворец (так написано в описании банера).


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Odyn z najkraschyh Ukrai'ns'kyh baneriv!


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Коменти жгуть!!!!!!!:lol:

*[57] MisterMariott on February 12, 2011 08:25:29
Россия, которую мы потеряли...*:lol::lol:

На скільки я розумію цим він хотів сказати що якщо б цей замок був їхнім то вони б це ще краще зробили і може навіть Путя викупив собі під літо.))))))


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Наступний раз коли буде російський банер, я напишу - западная Монголія которую ми потерялі.


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor (Mar 1, 2008)

Как поёт их депутат Госдумы от "Единой России": "От Волги до Енисея - Россея, Россея, Россея".

А от Крыма до Волги ещё далеко. Так что пусть расслабятся.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

**RS** said:


> ^^А этот баннер самый удачный: замок находится как раз по центру композиции, а надпись справа и логотип слева уравновесят ее.


Вважаю, що наступним від України має бути саме цей банер. Дуже вдалий, плюс на цьому форумі таки люблять стару архітектуру. Досить подивитись Топ-25. Упевнений, що цей банер буде мінімум у двадцятці, а, швидше за усе, й у Топ-10.

Шановне товариство, не забуваємо усім українським банерам ставити "5".


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Я тут ще два варіанти Кам'янця знайшов, по-моєму не гірші ніж попередній, що скажете?


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Неа, предыдущий лучше


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

На цьому чіткіше видно дахи веж - а саме на них головний акцент фото.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Так, тим паче, що банер який ми збирались відправляти (а може ***RS*** вже його відіслав?), дуже сильно правлений в ФШ, а це не є добре.


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Ничего себе! Баннер Днепропетровска обогнал баннер Львова! А Львовский опустился... Посмотрите на изменения в топ-100!!!


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Там давно вже дурдом твориться, я писав Яну, але з нього як з гуся вода )


----------



## ZeiN (Jul 2, 2007)

и киевский куда-то исчез :hm:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

опа-опа Барнаул наверху. Впринципе не плохо


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Жесть! Днепропетровск в 4 лучших баннеров! 



AVoices said:


>


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Denicka said:


> Жесть! Днепропетровск в 4 лучших баннеров!


В мене 4-й Львів, а Дніпро - 12-е :dunno:


----------



## Trololo (Jul 31, 2010)

Это уже единиц наставили. Барнаул вчера вечером был в восьмом десятке с 3.89, сейчас третий с 4.23... Голосовалка такой веселой стала :nuts:


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

IllyaDe said:


> опа-опа Барнаул наверху. Впринципе не плохо


да,это фотка Сибериана во время солнечного затмения.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Днепр третий после Нью Йорка и Лос Анджелеса!


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Тю...странно что не первый


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

Ви бачили, який сьогодні ущербний банер у Пітерсбурга?


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

V_Power said:


> Ви бачили, який сьогодні ущербний банер у Пітерсбурга?


почему ущербный? :lol:
Потому что без небоскрёбов?


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

^90% з расії і коментуюсь, усім інших пох))) Кольора якісь темні, погло б получитись набагато краще, яскравіше!


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

flatron said:


> почему ущербный? :lol:
> Потому что без небоскрёбов?


по перше не скайлайн, по друге панорама дуже розігнута, якби навпаки увігнута була...+ доволі темно. Я думаю Петербург заслуговує цікавішого банера!

цитую


> [11] Kelsnoopy on March 19, 2011 14:15:50 для такого города такой гавно-баннер


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Питер действительно подкачал


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Об'єктивно поставив 1, не через те, що він російський, а через те, що реально жахливий, просто ніякий.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

та ну, норм...сьогодні якраз погода така, в Броварах...драматичний вид...

але 5 не поставлю, бо не Україна...


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

3-ку поставил, только потому, что люблю этот город, а баннер фуфловый


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

V_Power said:


> по перше не скайлайн,


а на сегодняшнем баннере скайлайн?


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

flatron said:


> а на сегодняшнем баннере скайлайн?


я просто на просто не голосую за такі...
можу навіть скріни поробити, як з приводу вчорашнього так і сьогоднішнього...


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev (Apr 17, 2009)

хрень там какая-то у них с этими баннерами....вечно местами меняются...


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Питеру тоже 3 поставил...и то потому что это Питер..баннер уг...реальная оценка 1
а то что сегодня..так вообще...оценивать нечего


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

отличный баннер Днепра. 5! :cheers:


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

дел


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

что за калл???


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

дел


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

чего такой страшный баннер?))


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

а блін я не в ту секцію...запилив...


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

буває))


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

flatron said:


> отличный баннер Днепра. 5! :cheers:


Пасиба учитэл! :cheers::banana:


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Особисто мені банер Дніпра сьогоднішній не дуже подобається, об'єктивно поставив би 3, максимум 4. Але я принципово всім українським містам завжди ставлю лише 5, це не обговорюється :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Согласен, мелковато как-то, и нечетко.. Хотя судя по голосовалке - людям нравится) И это есть хорошо)

И спасибо за очередную 5 в нашу копилку)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Поставил 5)


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> и нечетко..


я відіслав їм чіткішу версію, а вони фігову поставили hno:


















в запасі ще цей


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Очень не хватает Брамы.)))
По поводу баннера,лично я оцениваю его 4,но поставил 5.
Но народу походу нравится,что еще раз доказывает что сколько людей столько и мнений.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Это потому, что вы видели более классный днепропетровский скайлайн и вотерфронт, вот и относитесь предвзято) И я в том числе)


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Rainymuz said:


> Особисто мені банер Дніпра сьогоднішній не дуже подобається, об'єктивно поставив би 3, максимум 4. Але я принципово всім українським містам завжди ставлю лише 5, це не обговорюється :cheers:


а мне нравится к тому же задроченый вид разбавлен каякером и утренней туманкой, однозначно 5


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Этот задроченный вид - уже визитка города)


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ )_)))


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Ура! Днепр на 7 и 15 месте в топ-100 баннеров)) Просто супер))




















И рядом Львов с Киевом) Украина, ты лучшая!!!!!!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Севастополь


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Непогано! Але мені здається, що занадто стиснуто якось воно...


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Трохи за похмуро. Зрештою думаю що пора показати якісь інші міста Криму - може Ялту або Судак.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

Судак - деревня...хоча...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

красивый, но чего-то не хватает


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Подсвеченных зданий не хватает(


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

**RS** said:


> Севастополь


Симпотично, но лучше показать Ялту с высоты, или Партенит, например - было бы замечательно! Все таки Балаклава раза три была. Или вообще другой регион Украины показать.

По Львову: баннер хорош, но пусто как-то..(( нужно повыбирать точку съемки.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

именно этот район Севаса был всего 1 раз  другие города Крыма тоже необходимо выкладывать, никто не спорит, но фоткать их кто будет?


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

А ти не хочеш? )))


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

**RS** said:


> именно этот район Севаса был всего 1 раз  другие города Крыма тоже необходимо выкладывать, никто не спорит, но фоткать их кто будет?


Так є і так достатньо гарнi фото Крима щоб взяти до банера. Ти в нас представник регіона, так що мусиш щось мати


----------



## ZeiN (Jul 2, 2007)

кстати, надо бы заранее подготовить баннер к дню независимости.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

А який був минулого року банер?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Ялта


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

ZeiN said:


> кстати, надо бы заранее подготовить баннер к дню независимости.


угу, діло говориш :cheers1:


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

**RS** said:


> Ялта


Клас! :cheers:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

якби ще якість, бо дуже розмазано...


----------



## Anton Dmitriev (Jan 9, 2010)

Якая ж Украіна прыгожая!


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

руки у фотографа з правильного місця ростуть...


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

Anton Dmitriev said:


> Якая ж Украіна прыгожая!


Білорусь теж дуже гарна.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Sevastopol*
Central aerial


Night panoramas


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Переименуйте этот тред в баннеры миста севастополь


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Мохнатое Пельме;81523110 said:


> Переименуйте этот тред в баннеры миста севастополь


Это ваши проблемы
Первый супер!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Мохнатое Пельме;81523110 said:


> Переименуйте этот тред в баннеры миста севастополь


никто не запрещает размещать тут баннеры миста харкив...


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

заздрить походу...бо не вміє сам робити такі ж

P.S. 2 не дуже...
3 нормас, 1 гарненько, але на скайлайн вони не тягнуть)))


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Почему завидую? Чему? Просто обратил внимание, что севастополь больше всех пыжится -раз вы грубите, я тоже буду!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Кам’янець-Подільський




























і давніший варіант


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Севастополь первый хорош и Камянец красив!


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

ого первых 3 просто фантастикаopcorn:


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev (Apr 17, 2009)

SashOk said:


> ого первых 3 просто фантастикаopcorn:


+1! Просто отпад! Один из них обязательно нужно на баннер вешать!


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

1 клас а третій супер


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

верной дорогой товарищи идем :cheers:


----------



## Vitall (May 7, 2009)

"очень верной"


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

ОТличный баннер!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Не думав, що цей банер набере аж настільки високі бали, поки що йде на перше місце в топі


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

в тройке :cheers:


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

*ля...вони ей Богу ніколи не заглохнуть...:nuts:

"[101] olo1d on August 13, 2011 06:45:46
Beautiful picture of former *polish* city - Kamieniec Podolski."


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

asotUA - то о чём я постоянно говорю, когда тут народ бежит с ними в дёсны целоваться.


----------



## vanjaz (Dec 12, 2009)

zt-gregori said:


> в тройке :cheers:


Голосование как на Евровидении.


----------



## MyNameIsK (Feb 1, 2011)

Шо то за бункери із зоряних війн в індусів


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

я этим бункерам 1 бал дал)


----------



## Mr.Shaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Я всім країнам однакові банери показують чи по регіонам різні??? бо сьогодні вже Севастополь енний раз на головному банері, бо якось для України забагато шани, далеко ненайвідвідуванішка гілка, порівняно з польщою в нас банерів на порядок більше....


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Сегодняшний Севастополь, как по мне не фонтан..
Есть у меня опасения, что его будут жестко сливать.
Если б это был не Севас, я бы тоже кол поставил.


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

А Каменец, кстати, на второе место поднялся!
Чикаго немного слили..


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Блин, почему так много народу считает что это фотошоп??? И как назло у меня совсем не осталось оригинала, который был уменьшен для баннера, чтобы опровегнуть


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

**RS** said:


> Блин, почему так много народу считает что это фотошоп??? И как назло у меня совсем не осталось оригинала, который был уменьшен для баннера, чтобы опровегнуть


Тому що це і є фотошоп, якщо б то був не український банер я б йому теж одиницю вліпив.



anak_mm said:


> sorry, i guess it was wrong on the map on flickr
> 
> great photo! btw i used to have that same exact wave as my desktop background on my old pc
> 
> Wave (Los Locos) Surf 6949 - Foto Maxi del Campo by Maxi del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Mr.Shaker said:


> Я всім країнам однакові банери показують чи по регіонам різні??? бо сьогодні вже Севастополь енний раз на головному банері, бо якось для України забагато шани, далеко ненайвідвідуванішка гілка, порівняно з польщою в нас банерів на порядок більше....


Банери пропонують звичайні користувачі, а адмін вже вибирає яким з них бути

Banner submitting thread


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

фігово, що фотошоп, але всеодно 5, бо Україна 

хоча Севастополя, як на мене вже забагато, і коменти це підтверджують...



> Why so much Ukraine, seriously??? is the Ukranian moderator the owner of SSC? I've seen a million banners of this city. Bad photoshop!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

треба відправити банери тих міст, які ще не були: Одеса, Чернігів, Чернівці, Хотин і інші...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

А волны не могут одинаково выглядеть? В интернете триллион фотографий с одинаковыми волнами!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> А волны не могут одинаково выглядеть? В интернете триллион фотографий с одинаковыми волнами!


ні, я теж спочатку так подумав, що схожі, а потім перевірив і вони ідентичні до пікселя


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

asparagus91 said:


> На рахунок загальноукраїнського банера пропоную зібрати фото якихось історичних архітектурних пам"яток або нових будівель з усіх міст країни та скомпонувати в один міський краєвид, це все ж таки урбаністичнеий форум.


коллажи здесь не в почете


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> коллажи здесь не в почете


Так я не коллаж предлагаю


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

asparagus91 said:


> На рахунок загальноукраїнського банера пропоную зібрати фото якихось історичних архітектурних пам"яток або нових будівель з усіх міст країни та скомпонувати в один міський краєвид, це все ж таки урбаністичнеий форум.


таке тут не люблять, всі компоновоні банери в флуп 15 hno:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> ща шото поищу. А пока вот
> 
> На переднем плане Хортица
> 
> ...


перший налякає весь світ...

а другий і третій дуже сподобався, але ці банери представляють Запоріжжя а не всю Україну, їх пізніше відправиш, а на 24-е ми хочемо бачити острів Волі!


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

возможно на баннер подойдут виды из заповедника Аскания-Нова?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Skysteel said:


> возможно на баннер подойдут виды из заповедника Аскания-Нова?


якщо є вражаючі фото то можна спробувати


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> Снято с Хортицы


Эти виды лучше сделать либо ночными, либо в сумерках, в таком виде баннер более, чем на 3 не потянет.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Маючи на увазі Хортицю, я хотів таке


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Типичный форумер урбан юкрейн


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

^^:lol:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

ще один


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Как насчёт из этого сделать?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

що за жартики?


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

USSR-UA said:


> що за жартики?


так это оф баннер на 24 число! его уже отправили на утверждение:cheers:


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Skysteel said:


> Типичный форумер урбан юкрейн


А имперский флаг у типичного украинского форумчанина что делает?


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Он на него сэмки щелкает


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> Маючи на увазі Хортицю, я хотів таке


1,2 крут, но я бы отправил 1


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

И уровни ему подправить, а то темный слишком


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

я ж паралельно мульт до Дня Незалежності малюю, нема часу на все одразу, завтра зроблю, або самі щось придумайте


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Можно что-то такого плана сделать:


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Тема сісєг не розкрита))


Пригласить Фэмин?


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Надо объеденить


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

DFAW said:


> Пригласить Фэмин?


я теж думав вже поприколу з них банер зробити, але фото потрібного не знайшов...


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Нє, краще райське життя показати.


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr.Greenfield said:


>


Идея хорошая, но не пропустят, тут есть расовая подоплека.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

DFAW said:


> Надо объеденить


Тема з Мрією, до речі, непогана, тільки як і шо зкомпонувать?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

зроби шоб Мрія над Хортицею летіла :|


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

тупо вырезать и вставить, будет немного аляповато но впечатляюще


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Тупо?


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Нє, краще райське життя показати.


:rofl:


----------



## zhuraf (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Тупо?


тупо!


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Теж?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Чего уж прибедняться...


----------



## zhuraf (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Теж?


Теж. Бо неприродньо. Краще вже панорама Києва з прапором - там є зміст вставляти фотошопний прапор, бо це прапор, який свідчить про державне свято. А тут відверто фотошопний літачок лише роздратовує (особливо, після Севастополя). Він ні про що не говорить і ніяк не пов'язаний з Днем Незалежності. Та більшість форумчан і не знають, в чому прикол Мрії...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Чего уж прибедняться...


:lol: Україна у всій її красі...цікаво коменти такого банера почути :|


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Теж?


Оце точно весь світ по-чорному матюкатись буде))


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Чего уж прибедняться...


Ну тьі і наворотил )


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

а що як премістити дівок з хлібом на поле соняшників?


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

**RS** said:


>


Давайте что-нибудь в таком треш-стиле!
А то эти стандартные баннер с флагами и т.д.. как-то скучно..
А так все повеселяться


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

**RS** said:


> Чего уж прибедняться...


Класно, тільки Мрія крилом купол збиває


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

тьфу протупил


----------



## MyNameIsK (Feb 1, 2011)

дві букви С
от москалі


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ Це не москалі...


----------



## Mr.Shaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Москалі все таки, офіційно є 2 варіанти, а вибрали москальський а не український(


----------



## DjDeeeeeen (Mar 22, 2010)

Можете уже голосовать)


----------



## DjDeeeeeen (Mar 22, 2010)

Нормально единиц налупили)))

А если такое на баннер отправить?)


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ тобі ж казали...
дуже темне і якесь не життєрадісне+часто одне місто викладати не є гуд...зроби ліпше скайлайн з моря!


----------



## DjDeeeeeen (Mar 22, 2010)

V_Power said:


> ^^ тобі ж казали...


Кто и когда? За этот баннер мне никто ничего не говорил.
Посмотри выше. Там сразу два раза Сидней приняли и ничего страшного.
Это с берега снято. А дальше идти у меня нет лодки + я не морж.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

SashOk said:


> баннеры так себе выглядят)





zt-gregori said:


> угу...баннеры не очень...больше 3,5 не наберёт.





V_Power said:


> слабувато....малоінформативно...рекламні стенди в кадрі...как то ні очєнь
> P.S. більш менш, але усе одно хочеться скайлайн...


1. Одеса не Сідней...
2. Це не на користь банера...+ банер бачить весь світ, тому не раджу часто викладати одне й те саме місто.
Подивись топ100 банерів і зрозумієш чого хочуть юзери.


----------



## AutoUnion (Jan 9, 2007)

Это надо-же найти для Одессы такой отстойный баннер


----------



## DjDeeeeeen (Mar 22, 2010)

Посмотри еще раз к чему написал SashOk, zt-gregori и ты. Я спрашиваю уже за другой баннер.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Любимому городу - только 5! Но баннер реально тянет на троечку с минусом, учитывая, какие в Одессе красоты найти можно. Вы б, что ли, сделали панорамный снимок Аркадии от Французского бульвара, или от парка, там такие здания классные - и высотные, и красивые, еще и Сады Победы пришлись бы ко двору! Хочется видеть Одессу в топ-100 баннеров, она это заслуживает))


----------



## DjDeeeeeen (Mar 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Любимому городу - только 5! Но баннер реально тянет на троечку с минусом, учитывая, какие в Одессе красоты найти можно. Вы б, что ли, сделали панорамный снимок Аркадии от Французского бульвара, или от парка, там такие здания классные - и высотные, и красивые, еще и Сады Победы пришлись бы ко двору! Хочется видеть Одессу в топ-100 баннеров, она это заслуживает))


Спасибо) Да, тоже думал над этим. Но залил что было=(


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Ничего) Вон, у Львова первый баннер тоже был провальным, зато потом такой ракурс нашли, что в топах год, наверно, висел)


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

У Львова первый баннер какой-то немец отправлял ни у кого не спросив мнения, только поэтому и был провальным.


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

> People giving 5s for a view of a ship... wait, what?





> ...is the city itself not worth looking at?


Вимушений цілком погодитись з такими коментами…


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

DjDeeeeeen said:


> Нормально единиц налупили)))
> 
> А если такое на баннер отправить?)


фигня


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

я 2-ку поставил. Зачем вообще такое слать? Банер отвратительный.


----------



## DjDeeeeeen (Mar 22, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> я 2-ку поставил.


Спасибо:applause:


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Треба новиньким пояснити що перед тим як відсилати Яну фото для банера - виложіть його сюда щоб решта спільноти могла його обсудити. Ато повторится ситуація з Одеським банером - повний позор.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

Найкрутіший банер Дніпропетровська kay:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

опа...нежданчик от Франыка...баннер неплохой..поставил 5


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Франик хорош :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Збережем для історії
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20111110


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

^^Жирно!!:cheers:


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Охуенно!:cheers:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

п'ять! 

але ж знову все втіхаря, просили ж перед тим як відправляти, кидати сюди на осуд!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

USSR-UA said:


> п'ять!
> 
> але ж знову все втіхаря, просили ж перед тим як відправляти, кидати сюди на осуд!


Я ще давніше викладав і тут, і у Франківській секції — реакції нуль. Hе переживай на моєму рахунку це вже не перший банер, я б фігню не відправив.


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

5-ку влепил, хотя и не дотягивает. Предыдущий банер Франыка даже лучше был.


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Franyk super, dobryj smak!


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

твёрдая четвёрка. На пять не дотягивает


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

flatron said:


> твёрдая четвёрка. На пять не дотягивает


патамушта там русскіх нє любят:lol:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

нехуевый такой флопик ,всю магию чисел испортил


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

flatron said:


> твёрдая четвёрка. На пять не дотягивает


погоджуюсь


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

asotUA said:


> патамушта там русскіх нє любят:lol:


Та не треба, у Пітері усі русскіє добрі, лише у Москві злі (Путін теж поки не переїхав до Москви був непогана людина) :cheers:


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

WTF???


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Приколи-приколами, але...
Вліпив одиницю.


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Та там навіть одиницю нема за що ставити...


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

asparagus91 said:


> Та там навіть одиницю нема за що ставити...


Так. Але нуля нема, на жаль


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

А мне понравилось не каждую же пятницу Пятница в говно )))


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Vitall (May 7, 2009)

може бути, тільки б якість підібрати і горизонт підрівняти...


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Vitall said:


> може бути, тільки б якість підібрати і горизонт підрівняти...


Це я взагалі вирізав з фотки про проекти/благоустрій міста на майбутне. Просто повезло що вдало втулили її туди:lol:


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

**RS** said:


> надо было выше обрезать,больше неба,без собаки


Без собаки банер - ноль!!!


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Я таїландофоб - мені не сподобався сьогоднішній банер :no:


----------



## MyNameIsK (Feb 1, 2011)

+1
село Зубра, вид на Сихів


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Rainymuz said:


> Я таїландофоб - мені не сподобався сьогоднішній банер :no:


Ні, ти знову ж таки русофоб


----------



## El Barto VL (Apr 23, 2011)

Rainymuz said:


> Я таїландофоб - мені не сподобався сьогоднішній банер :no:


якось ти погано до братів таїландців відносишся hno:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> русофоби!


броварофоби


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> броварофоби


Пахахахха :lol: це точно!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> русофоби!


Бровари вже в Росії?:nuts:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Бровари вже в Росії?:nuts:


згідно російській вікіпедії - так


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> згідно російській вікіпедії - так


Може в них свої Бровари є, десь в Сибіру?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Може в них свої Бровари є, десь в Сибіру?


та то я так, пожартував, як і з русофобами  у російській вікі завжди все українське належить росіянам або комунякам...


----------



## MangoMango (Nov 9, 2011)

USSR-UA said:


> та то я так, пожартував, як і з русофобами  у російській вікі завжди все українське належить росіянам або комунякам...


Що наприклад?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

MangoMango said:


> Що наприклад?


наприклад персони 

Гоголь, Каразін, Биков Леонід і Ролан та всі інші...

також таке саме і з українською технікою...


----------



## MangoMango (Nov 9, 2011)

USSR-UA said:


> наприклад персони
> 
> Гоголь, Каразін, Биков Леонід і Ролан та всі інші...
> 
> також таке саме і з українською технікою...


Де там таке написано що належить тільки Росії??
Як і російська так і українська, все справедливо.
Що ви намагаєтеся довести світові?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

MangoMango said:


> Де там таке написано що належить тільки Росії??
> Як і російська так і українська, все справедливо.
> Що ви намагаєтеся довести світові?


подивись ці статті в укр а потім в рос вікіпедіях, і побачиш


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Севастополь


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Кто там Жмеринку заказывал:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ чё тебя там носило? )


----------



## MyNameIsK (Feb 1, 2011)

Мохнатое Пельме;87657747 said:


> чувак, я был в Пакистане и видел их подворотни без фотошопа. Поверь, то, что на банере, это лучшее, что у них есть. Не считая всяких "исторических" цикавынок.


так я про те саме, нахєра вийобуватися
даєш панораму якогось Кандагарського гетто
тупо мільйони сарайчиків, на фоні якоїсь гори чи буддистського храму


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

zt-gregori said:


> ^^ чё тебя там носило? )


По работе был в командировке. наши электростанцию ремонтировали по тендеру, ну а я перводчиком был.


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Знаток арабского?


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Ну у них там урду, арабами онисебя не считают, зато считают себя чистокровными ариями, поэтому красят волосы и брови хной, чтобы быть рыжими. Ну и всё намного банальнее. ни урду, ни пушту, ни арабский я не знаю - инглиш.


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

вы можете быть со мной не согласны,но сегодняшний баннер Магнитогорска просто охуенен!
Брутальный индастриал
Жаль от Мариуполя такой не отправили.


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

буду с тобой не согласен)


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

поставил 3...просто красивая фотография


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sasha8gb/view/575364/


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

каждому свое


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

випередили нас, хоча здається колись уже був подібний банер


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

надо было еще год назад запорожский отправлять


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

сегодня на баннере мой город.
Кажется отличная фотка.
Проголосуете?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ванкувер? Да, отличный город, пошел голосовать)


----------



## MangoMango (Nov 9, 2011)

flatron said:


> сегодня на баннере мой город.
> Кажется отличная фотка.
> Проголосуете?


Петербург прекрасен под любым углом 
Баннер просто взрыв,тут объективно очень высокие оценки должны быть.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

через 40 минут посмотрим )


----------



## Trololo (Jul 31, 2010)

flatron said:


> Проголосуете?


Обязательно!


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

flatron said:


> сегодня на баннере мой город.
> Кажется отличная фотка.
> Проголосуете?


позитивно чи негативно? 


P.S. В цю двіжуху хтось заглядає?
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=guess&local=city


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

да, баннер всё-таки хорош, объективно поставил 5


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Петрограду пятёрочка Хороший!:cheers:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Так, з російських банерів цей найкращий, а ще якщо і наш любий Флетрон оцінку випрошує, то треба щось добре поставити


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Днепр - поставил конечно же 5...но с цветами перебор


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Был вариант, где я баланс белого поправил, но отправили старый.)


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Пропоную замісь того що по 5 разів давати одні і ті самі міста, подати щось що ще не було. Для прикладу, думаю що з цього фото Коломиї вийшов би не паганий банер. 

П.С. Ви читаєте як там цигани на банер Дніпропетровська тролять?


----------



## AVoices (May 17, 2008)

Askold said:


> П.С. Ви читаєте як там цигани на банер Дніпропетровська тролять?


Та цигани зовсім одуріли:bash: Ну нічого, настане час і ми потролимо:cheers:


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Askold said:


> П.С. Ви читаєте як там цигани на банер Дніпропетровська тролять?


Просто у псєвдонащадків Римської Імперії загострення - весна прийшла, а їм ніхто не дає


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Поставил конечно 5, но все-таки какой-то он кислотно-желтый


----------



## AVoices (May 17, 2008)

o/MyNameIsK said:


> може комусь цікаво
> http://fishki.net/commentall.php?id=26453


Без коментарів:lol:


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Классный баннер у днепра. Пятёрку поставил :cheers:


>


Этот классный


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^мне самому нравится,будем подбирать вариации на тему,потом выставлю на суд форумчан


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

IMHO банер Дніпропетровська жахливий. Поставив п'ять тільки через те що це українське місто...


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

поставил пять, композиция и город хороши, но вот цвета странные


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

не понимаю,что Украина сделала полякам,что они единицы ставят,может из-за Евро 2012?


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

А может банер не понравился, как такой вариант?


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

что в нем может им не нравится что бы ставить 1?


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Не думаю, что все минусят)


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

больше всего в этих голосованиях прикалывает то,что очень много единиц все друг другу ставят,а меньше всего двоек


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

1 ставят русофобы или тем, кому завидно, такие, как те же цыганорумуны. А русские молодцы, поддержали. Приятно.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Denicka said:


> 1 ставят *русофобы*


:nuts: Дніпропетровськ - російське місто?




Denicka said:


> А русские молодцы, поддержали. Приятно.


ага, молодці...



> [91] Velikorоss on March 2, 2012 06:57:09
> Нравяться мне эти 2 башни.Но вы Братья наши меньшие. Поэтому не больше 3 от Великороссов, братья малороссы)


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

USSR-UA - на российском форуме такого ника - Velikoross - не замечено. Видимо, просто кто-то глупо провоцирует.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

ancov said:


> USSR-UA - на российском форуме такого ника - Velikoross - не замечено. Видимо, просто кто-то глупо провоцирует.


можливо...


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Шо за хрєнь?


----------



## rumoruka (Dec 27, 2011)

Это по моему с игры какой то :doh:


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

rumoruka said:


> Это по моему с игры какой то :doh:


По-моему, Turning Point. The Fall of Liberty.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Поржал с украинских камментов на румунский замок. Влепил им тоже кол


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev (Apr 17, 2009)

rumoruka said:


> Это по моему с игры какой то :doh:


Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 это


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*Симферополь*
площадь Ленина


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

1 поставлять, атвічаю!


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

кол, что первому, что второму...

и сегодняшнему банеру тоже кол..


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

AVoices said:


> http://fishki.net/commentall.php?id=26453
> Без коментарів:lol:


то це вони в Євросоюзі значить?:lol:


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Крым надо показывать панорамными фото с горами или морем. Из городской среды выжать что-нибудь будет очень сложно..

Кстати, были ж неплохие предложения с Ласточкиным Гнездом.
Почему бы и нет?


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Было бы неплохо еще что-нибудь такое подмутить под баннер.
Только по-меньше мультяшности..


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

це Україна на фото?


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

На заднем плане Гималаи какие-то, а так Воронцовский (?) дворец вроде


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

точно, і гори справжні


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Palych said:


> Крым надо показывать панорамными фото с горами или морем. Из городской среды выжать что-нибудь будет очень сложно..


Та это не только Крым, в любом городе сложно что-то выцепить удачное из городской среды,если не считать аериал-панорамы. А так практически все удачные баннеры от Торонто до Сингапура сделаны на фоне моря/озера/реки/гор.


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

USSR-UA said:


> точно, і гори справжні


Точно! Был уверен, что задний вид прифотошоплен. Amazing!!!!!


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Вы че, парни, в какой стране живете?!  Это ж Ай-Петри, гордость наша!
Стыдно не знать, что за Воронцовским Она должна быть..

Но наверное это таки фотошоп. На фото (картинке) гора, похоже, приближена и приподнята. Не думаю, что можно найти такой ракурс в реале..


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Стыдно конечно, но последний раз там был в 5-том классе, так что позабылось немного, а фотография вообще ввела в заблуждение.


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Palych said:


> Но наверное это таки фотошоп. На фото (картинке) гора, похоже, приближена и приподнята. Не думаю, что можно найти такой ракурс в реале..


Да в принципе может и не фотошоп. Просто каким-нибудь хитрым зумом снято.


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

Фотошоп на мой взгляд, в том, что гору поставили зимнюю, а на переднем плане уже май месяц.


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

USSR-UA said:


> ну так це ж не я писав, а Деніска, його цитата прямо протидія правді:
> до того ж:


Ну я про нормальных людей, а не тех по ком дроперидол плачет


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

[email protected]@V said:


> по ходу,Севас побъет рекорд Днепропетровска за 2010 год,когда он был на 3 месте,и займет 2 место в топ 100, поздравляю!


Львов и Киев были на 1-вом


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> Львов и Киев были на 1-вом


ну,я же не был здесь когда это было.


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Разве? кажется был уже.)


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> Разве? кажется был уже.)


не,я появился в ноябре,а баннеры были в средине года


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Playmaker said:


>


А киевский - с мостом который. Мда, не думал что это так давно было. Время летит....


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

если не считать черный пустой баннер (сопа-пипа), то Севас сейчас первый


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

**RS** said:


> если не считать черный пустой баннер (сопа-пипа), то Севас сейчас первый


за что этот "модерновый прямоугольник Малевича" на 1 место высунули?:nuts:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected]@V said:


> за что этот "модерновый прямоугольник Малевича" на 1 место высунули?:nuts:


ну так всі проти того закона ж були, навіть я 5 поставив


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

**RS** said:


> если не считать черный пустой баннер (сопа-пипа), то Севас сейчас первый


Уже нет, уже 3-й не считая черного

Хотя баллы странные. Краков и Фриас, которые сейчас выше - явно не шедевры. А вот совершенно шикарный (имхо) баннер Сингапура - аж на 8-м месте.


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

А Киев когда-то был очень крут! 4.80 до того как начали валить - немногие столько получали:


----------



## AVoices (May 17, 2008)

Эх, были времена....


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Севас плавно поехал вниз,теперь мы 8. Кто-то лепит единички


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

Кишинів сьогодні в перше..пиздато! Дам 5))


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

Це не Кишинів, а Чісінау =)))))))


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

V_Power said:


> Це не Кишинів, а Чісінау =)))))))


От коли баннер Тирасполя появиться от тоді і буде Чісінау а поки що це українська версія, Кишинів


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Вот вы молдаване и спалились)


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

злая сегодня шутка над Сиднеем


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Утром же другой Сидней был, без халуп.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

вот потому и злая)))


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

Багдад контрастен - или 5 или 1)


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Мадрид прекрасен


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

FRA на баннері!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Жирный город на Майне.


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Жирный город на Майне.


ну ищо бы финансовая столица европы:lol:^^


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)




----------



## rumoruka (Dec 27, 2011)

Так себе, много не наберет.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

уже был с такого же ракурса


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

надобно что-то с Одессы поискать


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

На 7 травня хочу відправити банер з Франківськом. Підготував таку підбірку

1.









2.









3.









Думаю якщо підписати старий банер *Stanisławów* чи *Stanislau* то з триста пятірок від поляків гарантовано

4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









Той самий ракурс, що і наш старий банер










Обрізати можна по-різному

9.









9а.









9b.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









Дві картинки, які мені прислав Дапікс

16.









17.









Street scenes

18.









19.









мій фаворит

20.









чи так

20a.


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

Сильно дофига, и выпячивать рекламу Райффайзена я бы не стал. Из первых трех пойдет второй, на первом и третьем композиция уж сильно разбаллансирована. Ну может еще 7, 11 или 15, да и то.


----------



## El Barto VL (Apr 23, 2011)

Мені сподобались гори, тобто №13.


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

Тем временем на главной москали, время ставить единички :troll:


----------



## rumoruka (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ Но фото крутое!


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

rumoruka said:


> ^^ Но фото крутое!


багато фотожопи...

а Франик 4 і 13 порадували


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

У Франика понравились 11 и 13. Ну 13 вне конкуренции, ибо горы. Уже когда-то выклоадывали тут эту картинку в полной размер.


----------



## yra1908 (Jul 14, 2010)

13-ий поза конкуренцією. Ну і ще 15-ий сподобався. 

До речі в нас цього року ювілей - 350 років Франику:cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

yra1908 said:


> До речі в нас цього року ювілей - 350 років Франику:cheers:


З святом ВАС :cheers:


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

15-тьій наверное


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

7ое!!!!!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

на 13 гори красиві, але ж міста не видно...багато не набере...

а от 15 більш-менш цікавий...


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Фото Москвы реально крутое! Я впечатлился еще когда оно в теме МДЦ мелькнуло с неделю назад.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Москве поставил 5... отличный баннер


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Разом з відповідями в цій темі лідирує 13 банер. Хоча я не дуже вірю, що він набере високі бали, гори на фоні шикарні, але знизу каша, не вистачає якихось акцентів. Другий №15, тут вже краще, видно старе місто і красива обробка фото з якимось акварельним ефектом. Третій №4, красива панорама Станиславова, але раніше старих знимків в якості банера тут не було невідомо як народ відреагує на таке.

8 голосів — №13
5 голосів — №15
4 голосів — №4
3 голосів — №20a
3 голосів — №7

Ось, домалював водяний знак і назву міста на деяких банерах, саме так вони виглядатимуть на шапці

13









15









№20a









9b









7


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

15


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

15!


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

15


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

15


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 15


нагадує банер Мінська


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

до речі ми протупили, вчора треба було посилати Чорнобиль чи Прип'ять...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

13й


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Думаю, варто таки показати архітектуру міста, тому 15


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

15


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

13


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

Над Сиднеем опять издеваются)


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

та да....і як в них це виходить?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

13 ^^ :cheers:


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

15!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

1









2









3


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

3.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

окай=(


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

А в Боснии есть своя Тузла, хе


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Ну що, півсвіту вже проголосувало і Франківськ з результатом 3.96 опинився на 15 місці в ТОП 100. Дуже непоганий результат, не очікував такого, як і не очікував таких срачів в коментах


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

а де є рейтинг банерів


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК;91209253 said:


> а де є рейтинг банерів



Валєрка, то що, перший день на форумі...


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

десь же згадували що Днєпр і Львів буди якось в топ-3....


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК;91209616 said:


> десь же згадували що Днєпр і Львів буди якось в топ-3....


і Київ був 2-й, якийсь час...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

V_Power said:


> окай=(


:dunno:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> і Київ був 2-й, якийсь час...


:nono: перший! )


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

zt-gregori said:


> :nono: перший! )


ну і перший 

було так, що українські банери позмінно, були в першості :|


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

франику 5 поставил, красиво, хотел бы там побывать
если летом в Украину на ЧЕ вырвусь, надо будет покататься по стране


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Одиниць наліпили, хоча банер заслуговує більше, ніж на 4 hno:


----------



## Rohatynets (Jul 16, 2008)

Не знаю, чи бачили - тут поляки пропонують скооперуватись і підготувати серію банерів для Євро

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91174457&postcount=8699

сорі, якщо було. Просто тут банерні активісти зібрались, хотів донести )


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

поставив кол мусульманам
як завжди


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Rohatynets said:


> Не знаю, чи бачили - тут поляки пропонують скооперуватись і підготувати серію банерів для Євро
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91174457&postcount=8699
> 
> сорі, якщо було. Просто тут банерні активісти зібрались, хотів донести )


Поляки в себе вже активно клепають банери, дивно, що тут ця ідея не викликала особливого зацікавлення. 

Warszawa
Wrocław
Poznań
Gdańsk


----------



## El Barto VL (Apr 23, 2011)

>











Навіть 1 забагато.


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

Внимание - румыны на фото))


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

якийсь ніякий банер


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

Донецк: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218277&page=6


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

На третьем колизей Ахметова чуть завален, поровнять бы. А так четвертый, хотя смотрю тут не любят баннера на коммиблочную тематику.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

2ий найліпший, 3ій вже був


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

V_Power said:


> 2ий найліпший


Там горизонт завален как Титаник после пробоины hno:


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

PTAAG said:


> Там горизонт завален как Титаник после пробоины hno:


скажемо, що зліва земля провалилась із-за шахт...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

> [9] V_Power on May 13, 2012 14:54:47
> Ну, що продовжуємо ставити одиниці, згідно доброї традиції?


Традиції залишаються традиціями)))


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

влупил румынам единицу. еще и умудрился аргументировать!!))))


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

PTAAG said:


> Там горизонт завален как Титаник после пробоины hno:


горизонт там не завален, просто такой рельеф

+1 за 2-ой баннер


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

zt-gregori said:


> горизонт там не завален, просто такой рельеф
> 
> +1 за 2-ой баннер


Все равно первое впечатление - заваленный горизонт. Уже потом понимаешь, что это иллюзия. Хотя мне этот вид больше всего понравился.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

З донецьких банерів третій найбільше подобається


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Кол румынам!


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

дада) валим их)


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Вот у кого горизонт завален точно, так это у донецких банеров.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

asotUA said:


> Традиції залишаються традиціями)))


я бачу ти читаєш там коменти=))))


----------



## asotUA (Mar 21, 2007)

V_Power said:


> я бачу ти читаєш там коменти=))))


Та майже завжди. Якісь мекс взагалі написав типу great banner B*udapest*:lol::lol:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

asotUA said:


> написав типу great banner B*udapest*:lol::lol:


как не странно... 


> Около 400 болельщиков «Атлетика» перепутали город, в котором проводился финальный матч Лиги Европы против «Атлетико» (0:3), сообщил испанский телеканал Antena 3.
> 
> Болельщики не смогли найти столицу Румынии на карте Европы и отправились в главный город Венгрии. Фанаты пытались исправить свою ошибку, но не успели добраться до Бухареста вовремя.


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Второй баннер Донецка надо однозначно выставлять! 
Все есть - и террикон, и стадион, и речка..
Цвета и композиция очень удачные.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Я за 2-й!


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Если вы ориентируетесь на заваленный горизонт по крыше Донбасс Арены, то зря. Она имеет уклон, повторяющий рельеф.


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

Днепропетровск

1









2









3(редактирован)


4


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

1 и 3 - хорошие

в 3 ещё можно добавить чёткости и цветов


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

також 1 та 3


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

мені найбільше 3


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)

номер 3


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

Номер 5 :troll:


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Третій


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

PTAAG said:


> Номер 5 :troll:


ага він найліпший


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

3й


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

1 и 3


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

1. Дніпро найбільш фотогієнічне вечором...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Донецк - 2
Днепр - 3


----------



## AVoices (May 17, 2008)

4:cheers:


----------



## RacheLL07 (May 30, 2010)

1 и 3


----------



## KVS1989 (Jun 23, 2011)

Третій супер!


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Поставив Сент-Луїсу четвірку, хороший вигляд. Тільки ФШ походу трохи зайвого.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Львів


----------



## El Barto VL (Apr 23, 2011)

перший


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

не очень


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Что именно не очень?


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

мені теж не дуже подобаються розгортки...хоча перша світлина, яскрава і доволі не погана


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ну, на всіх не догодиш) Одному стандартні види з вежами не подобаються - не оригінально, комусь розгортки...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

V_Power said:


> мені теж не дуже подобаються *розгортки*...


ммм...розгортки


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

оценка Днепропетровска *3.95*


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Jabunja said:


> Один хрен лучше, чем Dnieper :lol::lol::lol:


Вообще-то Dnipro по-украински.


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

zt-gregori said:


> оценка Днепропетровска *3.95*


и 18 место в топе:cheers:


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

Великий Рим


----------



## KVS1989 (Jun 23, 2011)

Обожнюю це місто!


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

[email protected]@V said:


> и 18 место в топе:cheers:


уже 93-е место. К сожалению баннеры очень быстро опускаются вниз.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

что-то поляки рановато баннер выставили...


----------



## El Barto VL (Apr 23, 2011)

Щось поляки на 2 дні промахнулись :dunno:

*zt-gregori* випередив


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Уже 2-й баннер от Польши. Когда наши будут?


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

А все, порылся и понаходил:

*Киев - 1 июля

Донецк - 27 июня

Львов - 17 июня

Харьков - 13 июня
*


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

а посмотреть наши банера где можно?


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> а посмотреть наши банера где можно?


в сабфорумах городов


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

На банері Харків! Всі терміново ставимо 5-рки!!!

І ще таке питання... Банери Донецька і Львова будуть протягом ЧЄ ?


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Rainymuz said:


> Банери Донецька і Львова будуть протягом ЧЄ ?


будут

Донецк - 27 июня

Львов - 17 июня

варианты:


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

львов крутой


----------



## KVS1989 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^Якщо поставлять ці банери це буде круто, картинки божественні


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2007)

Сегодня голосуем за Харьков! Молодцы, ребята, гуд!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

У Харькова отличный банер - поставил 5 ^^:cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

По Львову ще є ось такі варіанти -


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ другий.
перший якийсь комуністичний)))


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

Я ж не порушую правила
А от незважаючи на те що Косово це офіційно сербська провінція, його подали як окреме утворення
Це як от румуни виставлять Cernauti, Romania
або росіяни Sevastopol, Russia


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

Pizzarelli said:


> З яких причин? Україна визнала Косово? Для України та всіх українців це офіційно Сербія.


в ООН Косово це Сербія


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Тільки потім не жалійся, що тебе забанили, ок?


За что банить-то? У нас в демограф треде как раз щас балканский слёт идёт:lol::cheers:


----------



## PTAAG (Aug 22, 2011)

Никогда бы не подумал что Панама - второй Гонконг, доходы от канала творят чудеса


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

заслуженная 5 Донецку! :cheers:


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

голосуем!!!


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Поставил 5!
Но не могу понять одного прикола - 60% баннеров в первой сотне имеют оценку 3,85! Как такое может быть??? А последний севастопольский баннер, который набирал 4,35 баллов и был первым, теперь вообще где-то вне топ100, и баллов у него тоже 3,85!


----------



## rumoruka (Dec 27, 2011)

Америкосы гадят!?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Не знаю, кто, но кто-то однозначно гадит. Когда у Севаса было 4,35 быллов, было ~730 проголосовавших. Сейчас их 834, а баллов всего 3,85. Ясно, что последняя сотня проголосовавших тупо лепила "единицы"...


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

може воно якось з часом просто зменшується?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Нет, все от голосов зависит...


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

**RS** said:


> Не знаю, кто, но кто-то однозначно гадит. Когда у Севаса было 4,35 быллов, было ~730 проголосовавших. Сейчас их 834, а баллов всего 3,85. Ясно, что последняя сотня проголосовавших тупо лепила "единицы"...


там по-моему еще количество проголосовавших засчитывается


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Я тут додивився, що Київ російською підписаний, ото срачу буде)


----------



## [email protected]@V (Nov 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Я тут додивився, що Київ російською підписаний, ото срачу буде)


баннер настолко обалденный,что я бы даже на подпись не обратил внимания:nuts::cheers:


----------



## El Barto VL (Apr 23, 2011)

не без ложки дьогтю hno:


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

де ви Київ побачили


----------



## Mr.Shaker (Dec 11, 2010)

А хто такий розумний Київ там так написав неграмотно?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Я надіюсь, що наші модери вже написали Яну щоб виправив, а то якось не гарно вийде, сабфорум підписаний Kyiv, всі попередні банери теж були так підписані та навіть на стадіоні писатиме Kyiv


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

у русских опять два баннера


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

^^постав у віндоусі 1 липня, обнови сторінку і побачиш  А не може хтось написати Яну про те, що має бути Kyiv, а не Kiev?


----------



## STEN15 (Oct 16, 2008)

пасани а шо це Пєрьм уже 3-тій раз за рік ? там же була якась апокаліптична панорама з собакую,потім ше якийсь кончений банер (я ше тоді здивувався шо два раза підряд то саме місто за такий корткий термін) і тепер оце от убожество ))) у Пєрьмі шо якийсь карт-бланш на ССЦ ?


----------



## El Barto VL (Apr 23, 2011)

STEN15 said:


> пасани а шо це Пєрьм уже 3-тій раз за рік ? там же була якась апокаліптична панорама з собакую,потім ше якийсь кончений банер (я ше тоді здивувався шо два раза підряд то саме місто за такий корткий термін) і тепер оце от убожество ))) у Пєрьмі шо якийсь карт-бланш на ССЦ ?


по-моєму вони ще в липні 1 чи 2 рази будуть


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

так і залишилось Kiev...


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

ValeryiPhil said:


> так і залишилось Kiev...


:bash:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

закон КаКа в действии


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

еще чуть-чуть и будем первые


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

хороший у Киева баннер,поставил заслуженные 5 баллов.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

мда..Львов не порадовал... хреновый баннер


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Ну домовлялися ж не робити самодіяльності, а всі варіанти представляти на суд товариства в цю тему... hno:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Цей банер в львівській гілці обговорювався.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

але ж голосування там не було...


----------



## Pizzarelli (May 7, 2009)

Жахливий банер від Львова. Наступного разу поставлю 1/5. Цього разу просто не голосуватиму.


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Цей банер в львівській гілці обговорювався.


Де? Я там знайшов тільки пост з констатацією факту: "Такий то банер буде такого то числа".


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Rainymuz said:


> Де? Я там знайшов тільки пост з констатацією факту: "Такий то банер буде такого то числа".


Невже складно кілька сторнінок назад відмотати?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1119569&page=17


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Невже складно кілька сторнінок назад відмотати?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1119569&page=17


Вибачаюсь, пропустив якось. Я подумав, воно буде на останній-передостанній сторінці, а далі не гортав.


----------



## Malco (Apr 27, 2010)

хтось старанно лупить 1ці олімпійському


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Це проблема всіх) Там я бачу 1-ці летять навіть через те, що Італія програла.


----------



## STEN15 (Oct 16, 2008)

Пєрьм уже 4 раз за рік ))) останній раз вона була рівно місяц тому 30-го червня,мабуть саме частіше зі всіх міст виставляєтся на Банер


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ Я знал, что ты не обойдёшь вниманием тему Перми)))


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Ян когда-то проплужил что-то с их баннером и пообещал им в качестве компенсации выставлять каждый месяц.


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Что и как можно было наплужить, чтобы аж вот так вот???


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

хто ще не бачив - на голосуванні в Кубку Площ є Майдан Незалежності


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

STEN15 said:


> Пєрьм уже 4 раз за рік ))) останній раз вона була рівно місяц тому 30-го червня,мабуть саме частіше зі всіх міст виставляєтся на Банер


все равно она много не получает


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

^^при том одна и та же картинка


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

1

2


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

А чего так заблурено?


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

ну как,какие фотки такие и баннеры вышли...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Скорее первый, хотя оба сероваты.


----------



## Rаin (May 24, 2012)

Куив










фотогриф
http://500px.com/seregalsv

ну і як?



какие всё-таки ужасные стандарты на сайте, ни одно фото не всунешь нормально



> ну как,какие фотки такие и баннеры вышли...


всё в фотожопе подправить легко (фильтр-резкость-умная резкость-эффект ~50, радиус 0,1 пикселя, размытие при малой глубине резкости)


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

Rаin;94413148 said:


> Куив
> 
> 
> 
> ...


мені дуже подобається


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

для Днепра еще такой вариант есть)


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ хрень..одно и тоже


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

zt-gregori said:


> ^^ хрень..одно и тоже


город хрень? фото хрень? одно и то же? может город новый построить? или был точ в точ такой же баннер?


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

V.BOBR said:


> город хрень? фото хрень? одно и то же? может город новый построить? или был точ в точ такой же баннер?


фото! ракурс баянный! ..нужно что-то новенькое!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

zt-gregori said:


> фото! ракурс хрень! отправляете одно и тоже..нужно что-то новенькое!


А как такой ракурс?


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ это лучше...


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

zt-gregori said:


> фото! ракурс баянный! ..нужно что-то новенькое!


был такой вариант









но не такой же


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Это будет лучше смотреться когда еще и Каскад - Плазу закончат :cheers:


----------



## STEN15 (Oct 16, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> А как такой ракурс?


о май гот  банер Дніпра без Башен :eek2::eek2::eek2: неможу повірити шо таке можливо :smug:


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

так еще как-то больше пошло бы)


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК (Mar 21, 2012)

hno:
таку класну фотку так зіпсувати
заслужена одиниця


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК;94718514 said:


> hno:
> таку класну фотку так зіпсувати
> заслужена одиниця


*+1* hno:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

объясните чем ее испортили


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Например совершенно неестественными ядреными вырвиглазными цветами.


----------



## Holy Cow (Aug 30, 2012)

V.BOBR said:


> так еще как-то больше пошло бы)


Жирно! Отличный баннер:cheers:


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

шлак!


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

та да не фонтан...


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Сильно темно (лучше в режимное время сфоткать), да и сам ракурс посредственный. ИМХО


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

раматору был в Днепре?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> раматору был в Днепре?


Приезжал в августе


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Львів


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Львів


Ось цей виглядае гарно ^^


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Ракурс - 5, но качество - 0, не пойдет!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

**RS** said:


> Ракурс - 5, но качество - 0, не пойдет!


Твой приговор камент ранил меня в самое сердце... Есть еще вот такой вариант -


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Твой приговор камент ранил меня в самое сердце... Есть еще вот такой вариант -


Вид хорош только небо уж слишком белым получилось


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> Вид хорош только небо уж слишком белым получилось


Так при таком освещении оно другим и не будет - солнце лупит горизотально прямо в объектив.


----------



## El Barto VL (Apr 23, 2011)

знову з банером щось наробили


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Так при таком освещении оно другим и не будет - солнце лупит горизотально прямо в объектив.


попробуй несколько кадров с разным значением экспозиции сделать, а потом склеить


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Тернопіль


----------



## Evsid (Jan 6, 2011)

Неа, никакой


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Тернополяне выбрали третий вариант, его я и отправил.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Поставил 5  Выглядит отлично ^^


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

побільше б українських міст на банери. а оцінки, толку з них??


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Можно как-то сделать банер с видом на Карпаты


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

можна, ти з тих закарпатських країв може знаєш і ракурси відповідні


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> можна, ти з тих закарпатських країв може знаєш і ракурси відповідні


Треба буде пошукати


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Вот несколько вариантов 

1









2









3


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Продолжение 

4









5









6









7


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Второй


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> побільше б українських міст на банери. а оцінки, толку з них??


Чтобы вошел в топ-100. Фиговенький баннер повисит день и про него все забудут.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Жоден з карпатських банерів не годиться, повинно бути хоч якесь urbanity, а не тільки красива природа


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Жоден з карпатських банерів не годиться, повинно бути хоч якесь urbanity, а не тільки красива природа


А почему бы не сделать хоть раз банер просто с природой.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Harisson said:


> Чтобы вошел в топ-100. Фиговенький баннер повисит день и про него все забудут.


ну я думаю що і з 100 з десяток людей щось памятає. 
так і є ж результати де все хоч щодня можна переглядати..

єфект банера як на мене щоб більше народу в світі відкрило для себе Україну, з допомогою Євро дізнались про 4 міста, з допомогою банера можуть дізнатись ще про 20 обласних центрів, в кінцевому результаті виграємо ми.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> єфект банера як на мене щоб більше народу в світі відкрило для себе Україну, з допомогою Євро дізнались про 4 міста, з допомогою банера можуть дізнатись ще про 20 обласних центрів, в кінцевому результаті виграємо ми.


*+1*


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

nostalgy said:


> А почему бы не сделать хоть раз банер просто с природой.


Ти бачив тут хоча б один банер просто з природою? Не було таких..
Треба, щоб була хоча б одна хатка чи один тин, але щось має бути.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Palych said:


> Ти бачив тут хоча б один банер просто з природою? Не було таких..
> Треба, щоб була хоча б одна хатка чи один тин, але щось має бути.


Згодний таких банерів тут не було. Але знайти гарний вид да ще й з хаткою не зміг hno: Можливо у когось вийде краще


----------



## Mr.Shaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Нііфіга собі.. Тернопіль...


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

сегодня на баннере фотка,которую я ,обрезал и предложил,жаль только я не автор! Пожалуйста проголосуйте
а нашел её с подачи вашего земляка


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

flatron said:


> сегодня на баннере фотка,которую я ,обрезал и предложил,жаль только я не автор! Пожалуйста проголосуйте
> а нашел её с подачи вашего земляка


хорошее фото...+5


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Отличный банер Питера ^^ поставил *5* :cheers:


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

та нє, №1 найкращий з представлених.


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

1 :cheers:


----------



## DavidsN (Dec 8, 2012)

1 супер)


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Есть планы для баннера для Рождества?


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

в смысле общий для всех православных стран?


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

1 для LA


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

Каменец-Подольский так и не отправили! А такие ведь виды бомбезные!!


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

^^треба щоб і місто було видно, а то самий замок забракують


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

andron said:


> Каменец-Подольский так и не отправили! А такие ведь виды бомбезные!!


а по какой причине не отправили? Вид реально шикарный ^^


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Пам'ятаю десь рік-півтора тому був банер Кам'янця-Подільського, ото був реально класний вид.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

андрійко;99017562 said:


> Пам'ятаю десь рік-півтора тому був банер Кам'янця-Подільського, ото був реально класний вид.


ты имеешь в виду этот ^^


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Так, мені дуже сподобався


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

ValeryiPhil said:


> треба щоб і місто було видно, а то самий замок забракують


Не забракують, цей же пройшов:


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

andron said:


> Каменец-Подольский так и не отправили! А такие ведь виды бомбезные!!


Цей банер вже здаєтся був. 

На рахунок Севастополя - оба банера пусті, не має скайлайну. Зрештою скільки вже таких банерів було? Може трохи іншого Криму, нпр. Алушту або щось в тому типі? Я би взагалі, старався не повторяти ті міста що ми вже відправляли а давати якісь нові.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Askold said:


> Цей банер вже здаєтся був.


архив не помнит http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_country=UA


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Askold said:


> На рахунок Севастополя - оба банера пусті, не має скайлайну. Зрештою скільки вже таких банерів було? Може трохи іншого Криму, нпр. Алушту або щось в тому типі?


А у Алушты есть скайлайн?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Можно Ялту например


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Ялту с Ай-Петри. шикарный вид)


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

zt-gregori said:


> Ялту с Ай-Петри. шикарный вид)


Да что ж там шикарного,особенно если днем снято.:nuts:


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Треба на Ялту з Ай-Петрі, а Воронцовський палац з Ай-Петрі. Вже колись тут була пропозиція. Щось типу такого, але по розміру на баннер:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

она будет очень маленькой и в размерах баннера будет никакой


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Ще знайшов в інтернетах ось таке:


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Ок, якщо не Крим то якийсь інший регіон. Скільки класних фоток малих українських міст - давайте вибиремо щось з них, ато не цікаво бачити по 8 банерів Севастополя, Львова ітд. Також якісь фото підіпала - були часи що українські банери мали дуже високі оцінки, а зараз висилають любі фотки без форумгного обговорення і як результат получаємо низькі бали.


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

П.С. Одеси здаєтся ще не було


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Одесса была, что мешаете тебе предложить свой вариант банера?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

можно послать Карпаты такого банера у нас еще не было


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Вже була пропозиція по Карпатах, і пропозиції вроді були ОСтап19 здається обіцяв щось підібрати. І нетреба говорити що лише гори не підуть, був чийсь банер, так там лише дорога йшла за горизонт, і круто виглядало. І пох на оцінки, головне заявити про себе.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

я вот подобрал еще тогда ))
1









2









3









4









5









6









7









Может хоть на этот раз что-то отошлем ))


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

з 3 по 6 всі ок.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

+1


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

2!


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

2:cheers:


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

5 
________


----------



## andron (Jul 26, 2009)

6 или 5


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

6, але ідея не нра. Гори це ж не дєло рук чєловєчєскіх.


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

Мені здається більше голосів банер набере якщо в поєднані із природою буде якось історична будівля.














Червоноград











Балаклава










Чернівці 



Ворохта

















Заліщики










Кременець



















Хотин










Меджибіж










Почаївська лавра
_____________________

Ось такі ще можуть бути варіанти. Всі фото випадкові з гугла..
Можливо в когось є кращі ракурси..


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Треба шось шукати і не поспішати.


----------



## DavidsN (Dec 8, 2012)

nostalgy said:


> я вот подобрал еще тогда ))
> 2
> 
> 
> ...


2, 4 и 6 хорошие варианты.
Но лучший вариант безусловно второй.


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Layne said:


> Мені здається більше голосів банер набере якщо в поєднані із природою буде якось історична будівля


Оце правильна підбірка!

Чернівці, Ворохту, Заліщики, Кременець і Хотин легко можна ставити.
З Чернівцями взагалі фурор буде
З карпатських треба таке як фото Ворохти, аби якийсь тин був..


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

А на 2 хіба українські Карпати?


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

^^Класно! :cheers:


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Наліплять одиниць і все по тому.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

мировая общественность не оценит, да и ничего интересного он не показывает


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Він показує, шо не всякая птица долетит до середины Днепра.


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

Я думаю що настав час висилати наші Карпати. Те що вони не наберуть високу оцінку то нічо, головне щоб люди побачили красу України. Багато хто навіть не знає про існування Карпат і що вони є в Україні...

Я за ці варіанти:



nostalgy said:


> 6





Mr.Greenfield said:


> 4.





Mr.Greenfield said:


> Чекаємо №-5 на банері )
> Карпати.


Nice!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

якийсь від Грінфілда


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

Ось недавно хтось вислав такий банер



TuzlaBoy said:


> Title:	Prokosko lake panorama
> Location: Bosnia and Herzegovina
> Description: Glacial lake with view on small village.
> Author of the Photo: Wiki.
> Source: Wiki


Треба щось подібне знайти з Карпатами щоб було пару хатинок.


----------



## f e l i x (Sep 12, 2011)

я за №4
і чому має бути декілька хатинок
ось приклад росіян


----------



## KVS1989 (Jun 23, 2011)

Я за №4 kay:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

4-й простоват. Карпат как таковых и не видно. один холм и ёлки.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

zt-gregori said:


> 4-й простоват. Карпат как таковых и не видно. один холм и ёлки.


*+1* надо что-бы Карпаты были видны аж до горизонта


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

на фон 4-го 6-той прифотошопить)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> на фон 4-го 6-той прифотошопить)


Мы бы тогда со своим банером всех порвали :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Самі знаєте хто


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Херсонес.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Самі знаєте хто


Классный банер ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> Классный банер ^^ :cheers:


А с человеком не?)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> А с человеком не?)


креативный  просто Европейцы могут этого и не оценить


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ой, да пофиг на оценки. Вы так над ними трясетесь, буд-то от этого ваша зарплата зависит)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Ой, да пофиг на оценки. Вы так над ними трясетесь, буд-то от этого ваша зарплата зависит)


Ну все же хочется попасть в top 100 ^^


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Постапокаліптичненько


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Посилабєльно чи мір не поймьотъ?


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

Лавра в гандоні) Мені здається не варто відправляти)


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

ValeryiPhil said:


> Лавра в гандоні) Мені здається не варто відправляти)


wona jak ще один хмарочос неореально крутий зи спилем


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

А по-моему офигенно! Надо отправлять! Такое себе "Послезавтра".


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

Хоча.. Можна, думаю) просто якось воно занадто апокаліптично


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Шикарний баннер.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

на банері Києва нічого не розгледіти. Посилайте вже або Карпати або останній банер Львова


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Ну и что! Кто там что в Киеве не видел? А этот баннер вполне необычный, нестандартный и выгодно отличается от традиционных "туристических" видов.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

я говорю о том что здания очень маленкье с первого раза даже и не поймешь что то такое


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Кому не видно, підсвітим )


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

пайдьот


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

Можна відправити Київ чи ні?


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

of course. Може попросити щоб написали Winter Kyiv.


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Та якість же не дуже на останньому варіанті, ви шо! На Батьківщині-матері взагалі трохи не пікселі вже видно. Ще й махінація з хмарочосами)
Хоча загалом ідею схвалюю.


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

ось є ще банібельні панорами


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Rainymuz said:


> ви шо!


Та він не про останній варіант питав :lol:



> Tushkan said:
> 
> 
> > Ще ось такий Львів


Вгадай місто?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Вгадай місто?


Прага


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Близько.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Заявочка на Львів пішла)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

А по Києву - не знаю, як в кого, а в мене він викликає стійкі асоціації з ядерною зимою) Не таким хотілося б показати Київ світові.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

nostalgy said:


> Прага


Тьху ти, точно ж Прага, я чомусь вирішив шо Краків (



Tushkan said:


> А по Києву - не знаю, як в кого, а в мене він викликає стійкі асоціації з ядерною зимою) Не таким хотілося б показати Київ світові.


Скажемо шо нам перекрили газ.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


> Скажемо шо нам перекрили газ.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Тьху ти, точно ж Прага, я чомусь вирішив шо Краків (


По телевышке на заднем плане сразу узнал Прагу


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Днепропетровск




V.BOBR said:


>


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

новый вариант, без пятна на Мост-Сити)


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ немного резкости и контрастности


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Банер харош, тільки треба через Радікали поменш пропускати (ісходнік фотошопити), а то половина якості втрачається.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

то что надо


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

А мне чет не нравится, композиция неудачная. Минора слишком огромная, композиционно не вписывается


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

zt-gregori said:


> ^^ немного резкости и контрастности


Темний верх Моста не подобається. Штучно виглядає.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Темний верх Моста не подобається. Штучно виглядає.


Компроміс.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Компроміс.


Я за оригінал (стосовно того місця)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

V.BOBR said:


> новый вариант, без пятна на Мост-Сити)


Я за исправлены вариант


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Качество у Днепровского слабое, оба варианта. Да и ракурс еще хуже. Львовский неплох.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

еще один банер Днепра


----------



## f e l i x (Sep 12, 2011)

этот вообще не годится, темный, горизонт завален и ко всему еще и не резкий


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Харьков*









http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Вот еще один








http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

оба неплохие
один лучше тем что вечерний, второй - колесо шикарное!:cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> А так?


Супер ^^ Можно отправлять :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Спробуй, я тобі оригінал відправив.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Спробуй, я тобі оригінал відправив.


Я не знаю як відправляти


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

так а как же предыдущий, который уже отправлен, он конечно еще не утвержден и его можно подменить...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

V.BOBR said:


> так а как же предыдущий, который уже отправлен, он конечно еще не утвержден и его можно подменить...


Подмени побыстрячку что-бы Ян не заметил


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

только оригинал мне надо)


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Шулєри :lol:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если все удастся то будем иметь наконец-то шикарный банер ^^ 

*Mr.Greenfield* пасиб за помощь с банером :cheers:


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Jewish Megapolis Style :cheers:


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Сьогоднішній банер Сіднею, якась хєрня з розмитими кольоровими плямами.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

а мені подобається...


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

а я четвёрку поставил


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Sydney can do a lot better hno:


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Який сьогодні банер - дерева гори і смітник між ними


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

А ми так і не вислали Карпати 
Зато вислали три банери міст які вже колись були...


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Львов, Киев и Днепр и так чатсо бывают. На нас не надо булочку крошить

А если выбирать между Львовом и карпатами, то Карпаты, оф корс!


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

на банер не тягне, напевно, якість не дуже..?


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

і близько навіть не тягне. і не тільки через якість.


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

Знайшов офігений скайлайн Києва. Автор Dima_Korol, не знаю чи дасть згоду але треба буде спитатися.






































*By Dima_Korol*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimakorol/7287238142/


----------



## SashOk (Dec 14, 2009)

1 просто шик)


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Мохнатое Пельме;100625291 said:


> Так ему вконтакте можно написать


Вадим напиши ему, если у тебя есть страничка вконтакте, а потом скажем Яну, что автор дал согласие, и возможно будет и наш банер)


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

^^ Шо значит "возможно"?))) Будет! Я тож думаю, он не против. ОК, напишу ему.


----------



## ValeryiPhil (Mar 4, 2012)

банер Львову однозначно вищий за 3.98 hno:


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

А помоему как раз таки на троечку. Поставил пятёрку только потому что Украина.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Народ, не ведіться на польський тролінг!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Зафіксуємо цю мить для історії:cheers:


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Ну шо, фром Юкрєйн виз лав полякам?:cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Дізнався в коментах,що Лодзь українське місто)) ..... дєтскій сад)) 
А я оцінював обєктивно Лодзь, бо не хотів уподібнюватись тим польським тролям.


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Tushkan said:


> Зафіксуємо цю мить для історії:cheers:


Львів колись, здається, мав вищу позицію.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Він і першим колись був з фотом з Лисої гори.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

вітаю Львів'ян :cheers: хороше досягнення ^^

Думаю що й інші банери наших міст займуть теж хороші позиції


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> вітаю Львів'ян :cheers: хороше досягнення ^^
> 
> Думаю що й інші банери наших міст займуть теж хороші позиції


Дякую) 
А взагалі якось успіх банера пройшов непоміченим форумною громадськістю.


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Зате всі проголосували, думаю, вірно 
А так... просто всі вже балувані високими балами наших банерів.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Rainymuz said:


> Зате всі проголосували, думаю, вірно
> А так... просто всі вже балувані високими балами наших банерів.


+1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Vadon said:


> Ну баннер Челябы, откровено говоря, тоже нехилый получился)


Я когда его увидел то думал что какой-то город Северной Америки или Китая ^^


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

nostalgy said:


> Я когда его увидел то думал что какой-то город Северной Америки или Китая ^^


Да, очень красочный получился)


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

баннер конечно же 5
но...


> location Ivano-Frank*o*vsk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Ви знаєте, що треба робити 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20130227


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Знаєм, жмакаєм.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Та ми на Топ-3 тянем, на даний момент

4.00, total votes: 262


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

Львів теж був 3,зараз восьмий, так що рано ще пити шампанське, голосування ж триває цілий рік, а не лише сьогодні.


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Если совсем-совсем честно, то четвёрочка Франику. Ну не тянет пока ещё... Но поставил 5, оф корс. За один бал совесть не съест)))


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

В баннере Ивано-Франковска поляки в коментах насрали еще больше чем во Львовском...


----------



## Alexx_Lviv (Jun 10, 2011)

полякам форуму свого мало, строчать де тільки бачать.
але це вони тільки в інеті такі бойкі, у Львові туристи тихіше трави...


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Alexx_Lviv said:


> полякам форуму свого мало, строчать де тільки бачать.
> але це вони тільки в інеті такі бойкі, у Львові туристи тихіше трави...


Дурень думками багатіє, а польські імперці - інетом.


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Поки Франик 3-й, Львів - 9-й.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

^^Ах не встиг, ну все одно це найкращий результат Франківська


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vart-if-ua/view/657307/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Вітаю Франківськ!)


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

а шо там за курвы польские разговорились? варварами нас обзыают, ваще охерели!
а за банер 5ку поставил) почти все детство во Франыке провел) аж ностальжи)


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Курвам и цыганам только единички и ставить, совсем охирели. 

Всё мечтают отхапать себе бывшие территории, имперцы нашлись пля :lol:


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

В поляців баттхьорт від того що найкращі польські міста - німецького походження. Тому вони думають що західноукраїнські міста - польські. Типу що якщо у Львові є 2.5 будинка збудованих поляками - то це їхнє място  Але Львів і Франик - українські міста, а Данціг і Бреслау - німецькі.


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

А если Донецк сделать что то вроде этого? Понятно, что подогнать размер.


----------



## V_etas (Apr 9, 2010)

Вот, например:

Вариант 1



Вариант 2


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Эй, говорите Яну, что Паша Иткин согласен. Дадим ссылку на его ЖЖ, и ОК!


----------



## donrace (Dec 22, 2010)

V_etas, первый вариант больше нравится.


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

Больше ниче нет по Донецку?
Если из этих то 1-й. 
На втором не все поймут, что это отражение в воде


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

V_etas said:


> Вот, например:
> 
> Вариант 1


ммм шикарно 
по атмосфері фото чомусь нагадало GTA4


----------



## Evsid (Jan 6, 2011)

Мне не один не нравится.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*V_etas* первый хорош


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

может отсюда вырезать?


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Эээ... Расскажи глупому, в чем знаменательность 21.04?


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

Raven said:


> Эээ... Расскажи глупому, в чем знаменательность 21.04?


На банере фото столицы Бразили - Бразилиа. 21 Апреля 1960 года в этот город была перенесена столица Бразилии из Рио-де-Жанейро. Я давно заметил что многие банера имеют четкие привязки к дате в истории.


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Понятно, спасибо!
Хотя дата не круглая, особо выделять ее смысла нет.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

ну для бразильцев же праздник, а тут часто выставляются баннеры к каким-то датам


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Низькі хмари над Львовом


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Ничего не видно особо, так себе


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Бразильці поставили Донецьк на баннер. Тільки щось там Кальміус вийшов з берегів на задньому плані.


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Крупноват Донецк чуток


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

проипал.
а как посмотреть шо там за картинка хоть была?


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

интересная задумка на баннере


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

*баннер ко Дню Независимости*

постим достойные скайлайны и голосуем за них с помощью лайков, в течении 2-3 недель выбираем лучший и заявляем его на 24 августа

размер картинки - 615×123 пикселя


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

родне село :nuts:


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

у меня наспех сжатые с полноразмерных, если шо пережму красиво


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

ага, все зрозуміло, artemka і Levshev виріши набити собі лайків нахаляву 

жартую))


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

nostalgy said:


>


да как тут без Днепра не обойтись reach: :hahaha:

давай ещё в кучу.


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

фото by Dimocritus.


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

ностальжи, ты лучший )))))

А то все Киев пихают )


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

а что еще делать - у Киева самый небоскребный скайлайн


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^А разве на баннере ко Дню Независимости обязательно должны быть небоскрёбы? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

ну уж точно не такое уныние


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Може мене заклюють хмарочософіли і шароварофоби, але в ідеалі треба б якийсь степ з хаткою і тином. Або можна щось з Пирогово.
Ніби це буде наш перший банер на День Незалежності..


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Може щось типу такого?










http://www.sputnik.ck.ua/?module=Content&method=show&id=227


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

очень уныло


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Банер независимости должен показать всю страну, а не отдельно взятый город.


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> Банер независимости должен показать всю страну, а не отдельно взятый город.


что-то я слабо представляю, как в один баннер, можно втулить всю страну...


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Відразу не звернув увагу, оце банер! :discoduck:

29.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

kizer said:


> что-то я слабо представляю, как в один баннер, можно втулить всю страну...


Можно сделать крутой коллаж


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

nostalgy said:


> Можно сделать крутой коллаж


Колаж - прямий шлях у флоп:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=flop15


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> Банер независимости должен показать всю страну, а не отдельно взятый город.


столица и представляет всю страну, а не отдельно взятый Днепропетровск, который ты тулил.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Levshev said:


> столица и представляет всю страну, а не отдельно взятый Днепропетровск, который ты тулил.


Я бы не сказал что столица представляет всю страну, у нас есть много красивых городов и мест ^^
Можно например поставить пшеницу на фоне синего неба ??? 
Чем не символ Украины ???


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

дело в том шо, на мой взгляд и судя по лучшим баннерам сайта, здесь ничего не было нормального представлено кроме Киева. проблема не то что бы в городах, а в качественном скайлайн-ракурсе и правильном кропе


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Palych said:


> Відразу не звернув увагу, оце банер! :discoduck:
> 
> 29.


Да, жизнєнний :|


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Можна ще по tov_tob'y пройтись, спи*дить шось у нього )












nostalgy said:


> Можно например поставить пшеницу на фоне синего неба ???


Поле пшениці... ну, воно і в Африці поле пшениці.


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

якщо природу то можна, щось ыз цього повирызати (мены лынь:lol. Але я вважаю, що краще выдсилати Киъв:cheers:


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Потрібна якась святковість, шоб е-ге-геееееей!


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Не, геев не надо!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Поле пшениці... ну, воно і в Африці поле пшениці.


Можно тогда поставить например замок в Каменец-Подольске или Львов


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Вобщєм, головне в банері - це больно уколоть русскіх.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

поздно вечером создам новую, уже настоящую голосовальную тему с выбором конкретного баннера. пока что имеем два явных лидера, еще можно наголосовать на третий.
напомню - картинка обязательно должна быть с разрешением автора и быть качественным скайлайном


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

Камянець - Подільський









http://vk.com/formatstud


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

КП відпадає?


andron said:


> Каменец-Подольский так и не отправили! А такие ведь виды бомбезные!!


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

там за неделю нужно забивать. ладно, еще на день растянем


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Нічого неймовірного не побачив...ну замок хіба що


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

разрешение автора где?


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Поки зв'яжешся з тим автором, поки отримаєш дозвіл, то й рік пройде ( але ж все одно треба, фотки епічні.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

*баннер ко Дню Независимости — 2-й тур*

В первом туре каждый мог предложить свой баннер и остальные могли лайкнуть понравившуюся картинку. Две картинки набрали заметно больше лайков и вам предстоит выбрать одну.

*1*










*2*


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

сроки поджимают, теперь выбираем один из двух:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653076


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

никакой. что первый, что второй... хрень


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

^^да, это точно, но если выбирать не из чего, выбрал 1


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

никогда не поздно отказаться. хотите шоб на 24-е было какое-нибудь Ломе или Шымкент?


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Банери нормальні, але якшо просто Київ виставляти. На 24-е хотілося б щось інше..
З цих двох обираю №1.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Я не буду голосувати, бо назва теми по-русскі, шо таке "баннер", шо таке "Нєзавісімость"? :dunno:


----------



## Pizzarelli (May 7, 2009)

Даже подсолнухи бодрее были...


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

Pizzarelli said:


> Даже подсолнухи бодрее были...


Говориш подсолнухи подбодрились от ненахождения себе места что выбрать:lol:


*Но тут ответ Очевиден что Баннер №2 Kyiv rocks как скалы вылезли из ровного плато 10-16 этажек ввысь*

Такого точно не было.

*№ 1 это старая тема. это мы похожее имели на Баннер 2012*


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

так как вариантов нет и вряд ли будут, то 2-й

кстати подсолнухи/Каменец набрали бы не меньший балл, чем эти хмарочосы. выше 3 не будет
хотя может из-за праздника оценку поднимут.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Я не буду голосувати, бо назва теми по-русскі, шо таке "баннер", шо таке "Нєзавісімость"? :dunno:


24-го тоже не поставишь никакой оценки?


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Хіба я схожий на патріота? Да і шо святкувать, Київ то окупований (


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

а чо хiль у тебе жолто-синий?


----------



## uchassneg (Mar 25, 2012)

О, Грінфілд, ти показував Артемці свого хіля? :nuts:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

хай буде другий, перший трохи провihцiйний


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

ну... может после сегодняшнего баннера нам нормальные оценки поставят хоть в флоп не уйдем


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

я уже поставил пятёрку :banana:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

бля.... опять *Kiev* :no:


----------



## abyshto (Nov 25, 2012)

^^ нуууу чаму Kiev??? Павiнна быць украiнская лацiнка, а не расейская


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

abyshto said:


> ^^ нуууу чаму Kiev??? Павiнна быць украiнская лацiнка, а не расейская


должна, но Артемка упорно не признает ее.


----------



## abyshto (Nov 25, 2012)

zt-gregori said:


> должна, но Артемка упорно не признает ее.


Што значыцца не прызнае?? Транслiтэрацыя вядзецца з нацыянальнай мовы, Kiev гэта проста не граматна. Google як падпiсвае сталiцу?? Упэунены, што Kyiv


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Він у виправдання написав Слава Україні


----------



## Ulyssis (Nov 5, 2010)

Вышло откровенное УГ. Лучше было никакого баннера чем такой.


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

були й кращі варіанти, але ви ж самі голосували лайками....
так на*уя жалітись?!


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

abyshto said:


> Што значыцца не прызнае?? Транслiтэрацыя вядзецца з нацыянальнай мовы, Kiev гэта проста не граматна. Google як падпiсвае сталiцу?? Упэунены, што Kyiv


Из уважения к украинским пользователям можно было бы и на украинском писать на украинском форуме. Да, понять можно, но читать большие тексты на белорусском, особенно в минской фототеме - глаза кровоточат. Сделайте одолжение.

https://translate.google.com.ua/?hl=ru&tab=wT#ru/en/Киев


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Levshev said:


> https://translate.google.com.ua/?hl=ru&tab=wT#ru/en/Киев


http://translate.google.com.ua/?hl=uk&tab=wT#uk/en/Київ 



Levshev said:


> Из уважения к украинским пользователям можно было бы и на украинском писать на украинском форуме.


а сам чому ігноруєш свої поради?


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Київ = Kyiv
По іншому це безграмотність.
Як написано на сайті ООН? Kyiv
Як написано у американському/канадському/британському посольствах? Kyiv
Як написано на дорожніх знаках в Україні? Kyiv, Kharkiv, Dnipropetrovsk
Тому можна спуститися в підвал, і всі оці Kiev, Kharkov, Dnepropetrovsk позасовувати в советскую енциклопедию.


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

Такой ожидаемый баттхерт у всех.

андрійко, научись сначала сам грамотно писать. У тебя вон две ошибки в тексте, не считая пропущенных точек.


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

В указателе, кстати, тоже есть ошибка.


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

http://data.un.org/CountryProfile.aspx?crName=Ukraine


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Levshev said:


> Такой ожидаемый баттхерт у всех.
> 
> андрійко, научись сначала сам грамотно писать. У тебя вон две ошибки в тексте, не считая пропущенных точек.


Бат х*ё*рт. Колхозник.


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

VelesHomais said:


> Бат х*ё*рт. Колхозник.


Хёрт летучей мыши? Butthurt во-первых, пишется слитно, а во-вторых, звук "ё" можно передавать через букву "е". 
А в порядке вещей то, что модератор обзывается?


----------



## VladiLaslo (May 10, 2012)

андрійко;106504280 said:


> http://data.un.org/CountryProfile.aspx?crName=Ukraine


а Одесса по-английски тоже с двумя "с"? Это правильно? По-украински вроде бы с одной пишется


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Odesa з одною s буде читатися в англ мові як Одіса


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

А Kyiv вообще непонятно как, в этом и есть главный недостаток такой транслитерации.


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Але вона офіційна.


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

Odesa тоже.


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Що поробиш. Як пише на знаках так значить і треба вживати.


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

Levshev said:


> А Kyiv вообще непонятно как, в этом и есть главный недостаток такой транслитерации.


+1. Kiyv практически нечитаемо для англомовных. К тому же Kiev более популярен в мире,google.com дает по такому написанию 208 млн ссылок,а по Kiyv только 130 млн. Так что написание через е более популярное и город,как следствие лучше узнаваем.
А,ха-ха,тока сейчас понял,что неправильно набирал в поиске. надо было Kyiv так вообще всего 11 млн. в 12 раз меньше,чем неправильное написание Kiyv


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

пропоную писати так Qyiv:lol:


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

flatron said:


> +1. Kiyv практически нечитаемо для англомовных. К тому же Kiev более популярен в мире,google.com дает по такому написанию 208 млн ссылок,а по Kiyv только 130 млн. Так что написание через е более популярное и город,как следствие лучше узнаваем.
> А,ха-ха,тока сейчас понял,что неправильно набирал в поиске. надо было Kyiv так вообще всего 11 млн. в 12 раз меньше,чем неправильное написание Kiyv


Яка різниця, є офіційне англомовне написання, значить так треба писати. Змінять на інше, будуть писати по-іншому. Kiev - застарілий варіант.


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Ну і що, що важко іноземцям його читати? А типу в англ. транслітерації дуже легко читаються назви китайських та інших азійських міст, наприклад? Але вони навіть не подумають підлаштовуватися. Київ - далеко не найважчий варіант. Та і про що тут говорити, якщо це офіційний варіант? Я вважаю, що треба просувати його.


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Тут і просувати то немає що. Є Ukraine, Kyiv, Kharkiv, Dnipropetrovsk, Lviv...
Kiev, Ukraina такого немає.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

я наконец-то допраздновал день независимости и могу продолжить срач. кто-то ещё хочет увидеть два моих довода?


----------



## Skiff MC (Jul 6, 2010)

Дайте оригінал фото з банеру


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

artemka said:


> я наконец-то допраздновал день независимости и могу продолжить срач. кто-то ещё хочет увидеть два моих довода?


Так, цікаво ж.
Дай здогадаюсь, може зі списку локацій можна обрати тільки Kiev, нє?


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Я думаю він каже про такі доводи як







та


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

репрессии hno:


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Palych said:


> зі списку локацій можна обрати тільки Kiev


а второе - мы не в праве изменять нормы чужого языка, так же как итальянцы заставлять писать по-английски Firenze вместо Florence, немцы München вместо Munich и Köln вместо Cologne, которые англичане взяли с французского


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Англійською правильно Кyiv.


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

только англичане об этом веками не знали почему-то


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

Колись було Kiev, зараз ні


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

какой сегодня интересній баннер


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

Съезжу в Новомосковск, не хуже запилю


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

gfol said:


> в идеале чтобы 101 и H-Tower были по 40-45 этажей
> Парус и Гулливер поднять до 50-55 эт
> и сзади Скай и Виктори по 200-250 метров
> 
> ...


Не знаю,коли вони отак в різних місцях,мені більше подобається
але побільше просто треба висоток
висоту можна лишити


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Vitaliy_Ukraine said:


> Не знаю,коли вони отак в різних місцях,мені більше подобається
> але побільше просто треба висоток
> висоту можна лишити


в ближайшие пять лет думаю застроят центр хорошими высотными проектами!)


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

gfol said:


> в ближайшие пять лет думаю застроят центр хорошими высотными проектами!)


Главное, чтобы "Элегантов" всяких не было в центре


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Vadon said:


> Главное, чтобы "Элегантов" всяких не было в центре


Элегант не подходит под понятие хорошие высотные проекты) более подходящее слово к нему это недоразумение )


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

gfol said:


> Элегант не подходит под понятие хорошие высотные проекты) более подходящее слово к нему это недоразумение )


В порівнянні з УГ Сіті,Елегант ще досить елегантна висотка
хоча правда,Сіті то не в центрі...


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Vitaliy_Ukraine said:


> В порівнянні з УГ Сіті,Елегант ще досить елегантна висотка
> хоча правда,Сіті то не в центрі...


Вот как раз Элеганту возле МС и место! Как раз и застройщик один)


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Vadon said:


> Вот как раз Элеганту возле МС и место! Как раз и застройщик один)


туда ещё к ним самого высокого уродца )


----------



## kostya005 (Aug 17, 2008)

Прикольный сегодня Баннерец. :lol:


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

ох и баннер сегодня)))
единицу влупил)


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

kizer said:


> ох и баннер сегодня)))
> единицу влупил)


я вообще не понял в чём смысл было выставлять эту фотку..деревья на фоне промзоны..чёткий баннер)


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

gfol said:


> я вообще не понял в чём смысл было выставлять эту фотку..деревья на фоне промзоны..чёткий баннер)


ну типа у админа форума была днюха, и втулили его родной город, вроде как вид с окна его)))) как-то так)


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

kizer said:


> ну типа у админа форума была днюха, и втулили его родной город, вроде как вид с окна его)))) как-то так)


теперь понял)


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

на его денрожденье в 2011, только почему-то 13 февраля, был еще хуже:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

artemka said:


> на его денрожденье в 2011, только почему-то 13 февраля, был еще хуже:


а он откуда ?


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> а он откуда ?


штаты, город не помню, помоему Аппелтон или Апплетон, а штат хз


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

kizer said:


> штаты, город не помню, помоему Аппелтон или Апплетон, а штат хз


понятно, пасиб ))


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

крутой сегодня баннер! Сирс Тауэр с разноцветными шпилями)))


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

kizer said:


> штаты, город не помню, помоему Аппелтон или Апплетон, а штат хз


Висконсин. С его сайта:

DaiTengu 

Professional Computer Geek, System Administrator, Linux Guru & Eve Online guy.
Appleton, WI


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Оригінальний сьогодні банер


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Да, баннер сегодня особенный. Видео - это просто *здец! Поставил 5 ни секунды не сомневаясь!


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

тільки от написали що вони з Росії, тоді як один з них українець...


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Раскалов со Смелы, он этого не скрывает, однако живет в Москве. Щас за какой-то руфинг его выслали вроде из России.


----------



## DespoT.kr (Mar 6, 2013)

За тот руфинг что на баннере вьезд в Китай теперь им тоже запрещен.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Минув рік від часу останнього франківського банеру, думаю настав час відправляти наступний. Підібрав декілька зі старих варіантів та зробив пару нових, вибираємо.

*1.*









*2.*









*2а.*









*2в.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









*8.*










Сам більше схиляюсь до зимових варіантів тому голосую за варіант *2а*.


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

2в або 5. Причому 5 пріоритетніше


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

2в, пожалуй. Хотя лучше бы переснять в более высоком качестве:yes:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

я за 5, отличный вид, а еще и горы на горизонте ^^


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

2а или 2в.
5 - ни о чем. Слаборазличимое месиво на фоне гор. ИМХО.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Я теж про це вже колись писав, з позиції іноземного користувача 5 банер це просто купа коміблоків на красивому фоні.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

кто авторы фото?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

1 та 2 - я, решту з інтернету, але авторів пам'ятаю і вказати зможу.


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

2а


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

DespoT.kr said:


> За тот руфинг что на баннере вьезд в Китай теперь им тоже запрещен.


Пруф?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

4.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

франковский на 7 мая будем планировать


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

тогдат нужен не зимний баннер


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Я хочу зимовий варіант, в травні вже буде не актуально


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

Raven said:


> *2а *или 2в.
> 5 - ни о чем. Слаборазличимое месиво на фоне гор. ИМХО.


аналогічної думки!


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

на день города будет логично


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

Парни, у меня глюк, или этот баннер уже был?


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

ппц


----------



## AutoUnion (Jan 9, 2007)

Дежавю?


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

:eek2:лолшто вобще
--
админы хотели сделать приятное, уделив внимание Украине, и не нашли ничего лучше, чем забоянить баннер месячной давности icard:


----------



## Mr.Shaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Дамммм...


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Я как раз думал, мб замутить баннер с разрушенным Киевом, но подумал, что многие скажут, что неэтично и бросил эту идею.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

KruEv said:


> Я как раз думал, мб замутить баннер с разрушенным Киевом, но подумал, что многие скажут, что неэтично и бросил эту идею.


почему сразу с разрушенным Киевом, можно было бы замутить банер в память о погибших


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

предлагали с нынешним видом площади, но такой посчитали политическим


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

artemka said:


> предлагали с нынешним видом площади, но такой посчитали политическим


 я бы предложил что-то типа когда бы люди бы были на переднем плане, а все остальное позади и желательно бы что-бы был флаг обязательно


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

самый лол шо во второй раз баннер набрал больше баллов :nuts:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Киев*









*Оригинал*
http://www.dmitriyglota.com/bereznyaki-vechernie/


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

русским надо запретить выставлять зимние баннеры, а то сразу веет депрессией на форуме, хочется пойти в магазин взять водки и балалайку


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Мда... Нерадостно как-то... Типичный пост-советский промышленно-спальный пейзаж. С одиноко торчащей массивной хренью.
Абсолютно ничего не имею против Уфы, но да, как-то депрессивно.


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

та на фоні банера Уфи навіть Хмельницький недобанер виглядає колоритніше


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Це перехрестя в Хмельницькому мені завжди подобалося ^^


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

справа зал купол hno:


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

Якби не сказали .ніколи б не подумав,що це Хмельницький...


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

IllyaDe said:


> русским надо запретить выставлять зимние баннеры, а то сразу веет депрессией на форуме, хочется пойти в магазин взять водки и балалайку


неужели так плох питерский баннер,который тут был на днях? Вроде высокие позиции у него.
Если кто не проголосовал,милости просим. Мне кажется баннер добротный.


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

flatron said:


> неужели так плох питерский баннер,который тут был на днях? Вроде высокие позиции у него.
> Если кто не проголосовал,милости просим. Мне кажется баннер добротный.


Санкт-Петербург і Москва це не Росія, а показуха в кращих традиціях соцпропаганди.
П.С: банер хороший


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Питерский баннер отличный, никто не спорит kay:
А вот зимняя Уфа - нежизнеутверждающе как-то, согласись!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

flatron said:


> неужели так плох питерский баннер,который тут был на днях? Вроде высокие позиции у него.
> Если кто не проголосовал,милости просим. Мне кажется баннер добротный.


Питер исключение из правил, к тому же на баннере непонятно зима ли там


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

эх не был бы Киев таким холмистым
на 3 фотке Парус Гулливер Хилтон выглядят как 20 этажки..а всё из за того что стоят в яме
и теперь понимаю какой бы классный был скайлайн если вместо Дилдо всея Украины построили бы стекляшку такой же высоты


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> *Киев*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


такой ещё варик


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

1


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

2


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

3









это всё ко Дню Киева если кто не понял


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

чувствую у ваты будет адски бомбить ))


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Левшев - 3, Артемка 1 или 3, пока не определился. Первый от Левшева нет смысла отправлять, уже был такой баннер, правда 4 года назад


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

artemka said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


это хорош но 101 с Гулливером слипся (


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

artemka said:


> 1


этот лучший. ощущается дух мегаполиса что ли...


----------



## andriyko222 (May 12, 2014)

Якось би на піксель опустити що Кловський не торкався верху банера


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

ну опущу, серавно цвет и свет надо светлее сделать


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

надо букву Д в названии темы дописать шоб число просмотров выросло


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

artemka said:


> надо букву Д в названии темы дописать шоб число просмотров выросло


тонко)


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Первый от Артёмки пока мой фаворит)


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

рассмотрите мой вариант пожалуйста)

там где Д.Глота


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Я ж говорю, шо был уже вариант с мостом Патона, зачем повторяться.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

голосуем за нашу на one on one под баннером
















http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

KruEv said:


> Я ж говорю, шо был уже вариант с мостом Патона, зачем повторяться.


27/X/2010








оценка 3,77
все киевские здесь: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_city=UAIEV


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

> Kiew skyline


Кью


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

KruEv said:


> Я ж говорю, шо был уже вариант с мостом Патона, зачем повторяться.


четыре года назад
на том баннере Кловским даже не пахнет
и вообще много зданий отсутствует


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

начинаем второй тур с двумя баннерами:



Levshev said:


> 3


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

"а теперь - вторая"


artemka said:


> 1


утром в день первого тура выборов наших президентских выборов отправлю победителя на 31 или 1-е


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Levshev said:


> Кью


это в день траура по майдановцам ян сделал внезапный баннер, и на удивление он набрал оценку больше именно поэтому, чем прошлый раз


gfol said:


> на том баннере Кловским даже не пахнет


кловский мешает на баннерах скайлайна - слишком торчит :cheers:


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

тяжело выбрать из этих двух


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

1-й, ибо больше зелени видно. Когда слишком много бетона тоже херово.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

посмотрел, подумал и понял что у нас плохой скайлайн
нету архитектурного ансамбля..все натыкано как попало и в итоге каша получается
отличный пример хорошего скайлайна это Днепр
хоть там высоток практически нету но у города есть лицо
Киеву этого не хватает
если бы Парус Гулливер 101 и Хилтон были недалеко друг от друга это было бы круто
а так получается что их практически невозможно одним кадром всех захватить
+ дилдо ни в п*зду ни в красную армию
в общем я огорчён


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

gfol said:


> отличный пример хорошего скайлайна это Днепр
> хоть там высоток практически нету но у города есть лицо
> Киеву этого не хватает


hno: две одинаковые башни - не скайлайн


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Levshev said:


> hno: две одинаковые башни - не скайлайн


согласен
но они хорошо выделяются + малоэтажная застройка и пару 20+
получается неплохой скайлайн
а у нас всё разбросано и половина высоток в яме стоит
но я не жалуюсь..есть как есть
все надежды на Киев-Сити )


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

gfol said:


> все надежды на Киев-Сити )


А где он хоть должен будет располагаться?


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> А где он хоть должен будет располагаться?


_Ожидалось, что деловой центр построят на одной из пяти площадок: Первая - район Одесской площади, территория ипподрома, вторая - Осокорки-Северные, севернее Южного моста, третья - Северная Теличка, между Южным и Дарницкого моста, четвертая - район Днепровской набережной и пятая - район озера Вырлица._

_Позже, директор Департамента Градостроительства и архитектуры КГГА Сергей Целовальник, сказал, что "Киев-Сити" будет на Позняках._

http://realty.obozrevatel.com/analitics/83507-kiev-siti-svoj-delovoj-tsentr-poyavitsya-i-v-kieve.htm


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

gfol said:


> _Ожидалось, что деловой центр построят на одной из пяти площадок: Первая - район Одесской площади, территория ипподрома, вторая - Осокорки-Северные, севернее Южного моста, третья - Северная Теличка, между Южным и Дарницкого моста, четвертая - район Днепровской набережной и пятая - район озера Вырлица._
> 
> _Позже, директор Департамента Градостроительства и архитектуры КГГА Сергей Целовальник, сказал, что "Киев-Сити" будет на Позняках._
> 
> http://realty.obozrevatel.com/analitics/83507-kiev-siti-svoj-delovoj-tsentr-poyavitsya-i-v-kieve.htm


На Позняках так это вообще далековато от центра, его бы разместить где-то в районе Ская ^^


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> На Позняках так это вообще далековато от центра, его бы разместить где-то в районе Ская ^^


полностью согласен )

правда места там не так уж и много


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

отправляю этот


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

Да, этот более "цельный"


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

а ещё хотел спросить
это старый кадр?


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

да, год назад


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

баннер 31-го будет?


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

та ну нах сірий, *одноманітний* банер знову...
ракурс непоганий, але краще було б фоткати ввечері або під час світанку.


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

звідси вирізати, нє?









http://camrador1.livejournal.com/









https://vk.com/den.didenko









правда автора останнього фото не знаю(

UPD: автор останнього фото http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

на счёт того что ночной баннер был бы лучше согласен полностью


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

з останнім можна щось робити

template


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Последние банеры не чего так )))


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

С размером не заморачивался, приблизительный вариант как можно откадрировать


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

как вариант хорош
но фотка древняя..нет ни Мега сити ни Ревуцкого ни Воссоединения
даже Корон толком не видно
так что скайлайн мягко говоря слабоват


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

в Києві, взагалі, скайлайн нульовий. Великих балів за ті будиночки, що є не набереш і хвалитися нам в цьому плані нічим. Тому, на мою думку, банер від Києва має бути атмосферним, а не вийобистим (коли стараються в кадр запхати усі скляні коробки).
Я всіма руками за цей банер


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

kaqla dougfa said:


> в Києві, взагалі, скайлайн нульовий. Великих балів за ті будиночки, що є не набереш і хвалитися нам в цьому плані нічим. Тому, на мою думку, банер від Києва має бути атмосферним, а не вийобистим (коли стараються в кадр запхати усі скляні коробки).
> Я всіма руками за цей банер


я конечно ничего против твоего мнения не имею но всё же может киевляне будут решать что им нужно а что нет?


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

окай


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

провозглашай РНР, будете свои баннеры слать


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

Это общеукраинская ветка, нет? По-моему у каждого тут есть право выражать свое мнение, не в России живем


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

баннер был выбран голосованием в два тура, если кто не заметил


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

На будущее человек сказал. Опоздал правда, но не стоит сразу посылать в РНР?


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

не стоит гадости говорить про единственный достойный скайлайн в стране


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

добре, добре не сваріться. 
Левшев, "единственный достойный скайлайн в стране" це ну.. не буду спорити. Мені от Дніпропетровськ в цьому плані в рази більше подобається. Там не натикано як-небуть. Хоча кожен може думати як хоче. 

А на рахунок того, що я написав про вийобування скляними коробками. Так от на банери виставляють Сінгапур, Лондон і тд. В порівнянні з ними Київ відстій. Вони й будуть завжди займати перші місця в рейтингу банерів, бо це справді логічний, продуманий скайлайн, а у Києва такого й близько не має. Було б Київ-сіті на Рибальському - був би один з кращих скайлайнів світу, а так... 

А тепер заглянь, будь-ласка, в топ банерів. Там або найбільші світові скайлайни, або красиві, краєвиди із заходом сонця, продуманою композицією і тд. Оскільки в Києва не має шансів попасти у першу категорію, то можна подумати про другу.


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

ну так надо было предлагать. после драки руками не машут
днепропетровский скайлайн видно только с одного места, в нем мало домов


----------



## fylhsqrj (Jan 2, 2014)

gfol said:


> я конечно ничего против твоего мнения не имею но всё же может киевляне будут решать что им нужно а что нет?


Чому?
Має бути красива картинка. Почуття смаку ж від прописки не залежить


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

kaqla dougfa said:


> добре, добре не сваріться.
> Левшев, "единственный достойный скайлайн в стране" це ну.. не буду спорити. Мені от Дніпропетровськ в цьому плані в рази більше подобається. Там не натикано як-небуть. Хоча кожен може думати як хоче.
> 
> А на рахунок того, що я написав про вийобування скляними коробками. Так от на банери виставляють Сінгапур, Лондон і тд. В порівнянні з ними Київ відстій. Вони й будуть завжди займати перші місця в рейтингу банерів, бо це справді логічний, продуманий скайлайн, а у Києва такого й близько не має. Було б Київ-сіті на Рибальському - був би один з кращих скайлайнів світу, а так...
> ...


если ты не знаешь то киевский баннер по-моему в 2010 году был на первом месте в топе на протяжении если не ошибаюсь трёх-четырёх месяцев
или даже больше
и вообще я понимаю если бы человек например с Москвы критиковал скайлайн за излишнюю убогость
но когда это делает человек с города в котором скайлайн составляют полтора барака то мне смешно просто))


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

gfol said:


> и вообще я понимаю если бы человек *например с Москвы* критиковал скайлайн за излишнюю убогость
> но когда это делает человек с города в котором скайлайн составляют полтора барака то мне смешно просто))


смешно? я полностью согласен с *fylhsqrj*. какая разница где живет человек, если у него есть вкус, свои идеи и понятия как должен выглядеть баннер/скайлайн. это всеукраинский подраздел форума и каждый имеет право высказать свою точку зрения. 

и скажу своё фе, скайлайн Москвы не такой уж и прекрасен.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

я имею ввиду если человек так уж прямо обкладывает дерьмом скайлайн моего города то он должен иметь под этим какие то основания..например в его городе скайлайн лучше чем в моём
в данном случае это просто обсирание

я никому ничего не запрещал..все выражают своё мнение
но открыто поносить скайлайн много ума не нужно


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Твой аргумент напоминает знаменитое "сперва добейся".


----------



## KV (Jun 12, 2007)

"Kiev"... бляяяяя :bash:


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

arhimed2050 said:


> Астана стоит на главном баннере Skyscrapercity.


Ну охуеть теперь. Счастливого гниения в ватном союзе!


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

arhimed2050 и шо?
наши баннеры там каждый месяц тусуются


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

кста, треба кримський баннер замутить і ще раз всьому світу нагадать, що це Україна. а у ватників буде відповідна реакція))


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Layne said:


>


Хорош банер будет ^^


----------



## fylhsqrj (Jan 2, 2014)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:

де це?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

fylhsqrj said:


> :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
> 
> де це?


Может Кривой Рог ?


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> Может Кривой Рог ?


да, прямо по центру шахта Родина


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

суровые криворожские небоскребы)


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

а скільки тут метрів буде?)))


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Это артемка и левшев шарят в высоте и в ее измерении 

Я насчитал (скорее всего неверно) 27 этажей у самой правой башни, в метрах наверное ≈80. Считал по пятиэтажной пристройке.

Поправьте, если ерунду написал


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

высота высоких башен 95-105 метров


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

artemka said:


> высота высоких башен 95-105 метров


прям небоскребы ))


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*









https://vk.com/dittohead?z=photo8093203_333331424/photos8093203


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

закат симпатичный


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

bets said:


> закат симпатичный


да закат хорош :cheers:


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

голосуем за Донбасс-арену на конкурсе европейских стадионов. её отрыв от Браги всего 2 голоса!








http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20140704


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

никогда не мог подумать, что Джакарта так крута
Безымянный.JPG


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> никогда не мог подумать, что Джакарта так крута
> Безымянный.JPG


а что это за глюк такой?


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

А мы на день независимости ничего не отправили?


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

не


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

предлагаю Крым отправить на баннер на 24 число


----------



## DespoT.kr (Mar 6, 2013)

Будет мегаацкий срач в комментах


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> предлагаю Крым отправить на баннер на 24 число


:naughty:



zt-gregori said:


> кста, треба кримський баннер замутить і ще раз всьому світу нагадать, що це Україна. а у ватників буде відповідна реакція))


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Они и так плюются и беснуются, зачем еще лишний раз провоцировать.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

а по-моему нужно попробовать. на фоне событий на Востоке, все уже стали забывать о Крыме...


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Raven said:


> Они и так плюются и беснуются, зачем еще лишний раз провоцировать.


честно говоря мне вообще пох*й что там вата кукарекает)
собаки лают - караван идёт (с)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=89325&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*



V.BOBR said:


>


...


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

оба хороши, можно отправлять 
а 1 хорошо подойдет на 24 число


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

24 забили уже


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

опача, сьогодні Псков на банері )) заліпив одиницю просто "тому що", ну і банер гівно звісно сам по собі.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

там походу Едельвейса забанили или бриганули за коммент под баннером


> 0/5 for terrorist country.


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

хм,когда висел баннер Киева,то заметил парочку комментов типа "когда вы уже ***** сдохните!"...

и никому бан никто не давал...только плюсы


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

Ну так було кілька коментів про український фашизм і тд. Навіть брігу жодному з кацапів не дали.


----------



## BIKTOP АНДРІЙОВИЧ (Aug 26, 2014)

що то сьогодні на банері за пєчаль icard:


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

я один не можу коментувати банер?
вчора теж не міг


----------



## BIKTOP АНДРІЙОВИЧ (Aug 26, 2014)

лагає
мені он не дало кирилицею писати, прийшлося транслітом.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

kaqla dougfa said:


> я один не можу коментувати банер?
> вчора теж не міг


а в мене взагалі вибивае ось таке


----------



## DespoT.kr (Mar 6, 2013)

Я кол за всех поставил.Думаю по итогам даже на троечку не вытянит, худший баннер за последнее время.


----------



## makskorpion (Dec 1, 2010)

Лучше сделать три поста подряд, в каждом по одному из баннеров. Какой баннер больше наберет лайков, тот и считать лучшим.
Я за второй.


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

Я за #2


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

второй вариант, только с фотожопом :lol: 
если в таком виде, то я даже за него голос отдать готов


----------



## funny (Jun 30, 2011)

Второй однозначно лучший. Он не попсовый и какой-то для души, что ли. Второй слишком пустырный, вид неплохой, но Панорама и Славия какие-то одинокие. Второй давайте, он лучший!


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

funny said:


> Второй однозначно лучший. Он не попсовый и какой-то для души, что ли. Второй слишком пустырный, вид неплохой, но Панорама и Славия какие-то одинокие. Второй давайте, он лучший!


так какой лучше, второй или второй?:lol:


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

V.BOBR said:


> так какой лучше, второй или второй?:lol:


Второй конечно же


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

yanestiv said:


> Ребят, третий? Серьезно???
> 
> Определенно второй самый интересный и непопсовый. Единственный минус - качество


на втором баннере недострой
это сразу трояк


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

gfol said:


> на втором баннере недострой
> это сразу трояк


подивись на к-ть лайків
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117247798&postcount=2300

вже все вирішено


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

да и ФШ никто не запрещал) 


я так на прошлом баннере ЖК Западная Стена достраивал, второй корпус, который стоит в заморозке


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

ну в таком случае я тоже за второй)
хотя все три варианта неплохие


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

ох, там батл на скотландсом баннере))


----------



## seeroman (Jan 3, 2012)

Вітаю Дніпро, класний банер


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

бедный Тарас Григорьевич, его еще никогда так часто не обзывали Лениным


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Ротердам божественний.
Скайлайн №1 в усьому світі для мене


----------



## andriykо (Aug 29, 2014)

тьі хоть знаешь какой госдолг у єтих пиндосов?


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

andriykо;117827532 said:


> тьі хоть знаешь какой госдолг у єтих пиндосов?


416 млрд. євро станом на 2012 р.
ти в червоні шашки граєш?


----------



## andriykо (Aug 29, 2014)

ні, що це?


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

andriykо;117828603 said:


> ні, що це?


гра така


----------



## andriykо (Aug 29, 2014)

давай грати. ходи першим


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

andriykо;117829456 said:


> давай грати. ходи першим


Архангельськ


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> эта высотка у них вообще не кстати там


может она вблизи и хороша, даже более того, скорее всего это первое здание бизнес-кластера
но пока оно одно, нету смысла на нём акцентировать внимание
лучше бы уже сделали панораму старого города, меньше колов было бы


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Знов Роттердам і другий шедевральний банер!


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

Сьогодні в розділі "guess the city" Львів: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=guess&local=city

Ті, хто не вгадав, найчастіше гадали, що то Зальцбург, Брно або Прага, потім Київ  і Вільнюс..


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Ужгород









https://picasaweb.google.com/108272584530356560972/ZSyPWG?feat=flashalbum#5881548619123959122


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Не очень. Надо, чтобы горы было лучше видно. Хотя я не знаю какой рельеф в Ужгороде.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

KruEv said:


> Не очень. Надо, чтобы горы было лучше видно. Хотя я не знаю какой рельеф в Ужгороде.


согласен, если фотографировать со стороны чопской трассы то было бы не плохо, город как на ладони, а за ним горы ^^


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

А як такий банер комбіблоків Хмельницького?)))


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

слишком серый как для банера, нужно летом фотать что-бы зелень была ))


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ та ну не гоніть. це взагалі посміховисько, а не банер.


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

дофотошопити хмарочосів і золотих куполів.
норм буде


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Київ*









https://500px.com/photo/92922303/kiev-after-sunset-by-serg-tsl?from=user


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Одесса


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

вообще неплохо, как раз Колокольня Кловский собой закрывает
но подобный баннер уже дважды был


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

gfol said:


> вообще неплохо, как раз Колокольня Кловский собой закрывает


я только после твоего поста это заметил ^^


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ODeskin048 said:


> Одесса


та не этот вид на банер вовсе не годится


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> та не этот вид на банер вовсе не годится


?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

нужно такой вид что-бы были видны символы города или кластер высоток ^^


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> нужно такой вид что-бы были видны символы города или кластер высоток ^^


Ладно будет вам Аркадия ,в сб попробую


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ODeskin048 said:


> Ладно будет вам Аркадия ,в сб попробую


будем ждать :cheers:


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

глянул я мельком на сегодняшний баннер-думал опять старый ракурс Киева всунули...еще и Кловский торчит


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Одесса


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*ODeskin* так ты сделай банер и так выкладывай ))


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> *ODeskin* так ты сделай банер и так выкладывай ))



Та я ж жду ответа подходит,не?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ODeskin048 said:


> Та я ж жду ответа подходит,не?


Если честно то не очень, мне кажется было бы круто показать Дюка, а на заднем плане гостиницу с портом и желательно ночью что-бы подсвечивалось все ^^


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

аndriуkо;120063116 said:


> Фото класні, але вони ж не влізуть в такий формат


так обрізати, підігнати


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> Если честно то не очень, мне кажется было бы круто показать Дюка, а на заднем плане гостиницу с портом и желательно ночью что-бы подсвечивалось все ^^


Банально


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

Ребят, а может на баннер Донецк отправим? Чтобы там не забывали, где Украина


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

yanestiv said:


> Ребят, а может на баннер Донецк отправим? Чтобы там не забывали, где Украина


Го чо


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

аndriуkо;120077509 said:


> Краще Севастополь)



А он масенький и неинтересный


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

> Та я ж жду ответа подходит,не?


я б поставив 1. 
(на першій небо пересвічене, на другій горизонт завалений)
в Одеси має бути кращий банер


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Romashka01 said:


> я б поставив 1.
> (на першій небо пересвічене, на другій горизонт завалений)
> в Одеси має бути кращий банер


Знаю ,что надо лучше ,но на это здание Пздц сложно попасть ,три человека только побывало ,есть такой вид :








Если бы не на телеф было бы в сто раз лучше


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

перший взагалі шикарний ^^:cheers:


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> перший взагалі шикарний ^^:cheers:


2012 год,сейчас зданий +15 высоких зданий точно было бы видно


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ODeskin048 said:


> 2012 год,сейчас зданий +15 высоких зданий точно было бы видно


нужно перефотать так же ^^


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> нужно перефотать так же ^^


Вертолет надо запускать полеты над Одессой на вертиках это у нас сложновато реализовывать ,так как куча надо договариваться


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

квадрокоптер в помощь


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Справді, перше фото Одеси дуже вдале, круто виглядає, саме такий має бути банер


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Так что нам отправить это ,подходит и все,пофиг какой год


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

а никто так и не рискнул отправить фото Sevastopol,Ukraine?


----------



## GygenoT (Dec 16, 2014)

в чем прикол банера? чьи руки везде?


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Мені теж цікаво)


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

^^ ну якщо банер німецький - то логічно що Німеччина...


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

там якийсь прикол із днем німецького банера щороку в кінці грудня. Якась традиція на ssc
ось деякі минулорічні


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

А в каментах к баннеру уже успели развести Крымосрач, плавно перетекший в Косовосрач.


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

На банере Екатеренбург сегодня , влепил 5, кацапы хоть и пидорги но скайлайн реально крутой в городе получается, а ведь сейчас там еще строят 2 жилых башни по 64 этажа.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

DespoT.кr;120475790 said:


> На банере Екатеренбург сегодня , влепил 5, кацапы хоть и пидорги но скайлайн реально крутой в городе получается, а ведь сейчас там еще строят 2 жилых башни по 64 этажа.


Котлован даже не раскопали ,там они все сомнениями покрываются


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

в коментарях написав, що ставлю п'ятюню
а поставив 1
азазаа


----------



## onlyread (Jun 21, 2013)

Пацаны а почему такие оценки низкие ? Это же Уральская Народная Республика,СИБИРУ,братушки ваши,Семен Семенченко скоро освобождать пойдет


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

onlyread said:


> Пацаны а почему такие оценки низкие ? Это же Уральская Народная Республика,СИБИРУ,братушки ваши,Семен Семенченко скоро освобождать пойдет


Cмотри не охуей, когда поймёшь, что твои слова оказались пророческими, умник


----------



## onlyread (Jun 21, 2013)

Vadon said:


> Cмотри не охуей, когда поймёшь, что твои слова оказались пророческими, умник


Я надеюсь,до сих пор жду парад победы в Севастополе


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Vadon said:


> Cмотри не охуей, когда поймёшь, что твои слова оказались пророческими, умник


Я прожил 10 лет в Новосибирске и 5 в Екатеринбурге, сам уроженец маленького восточносибирского городка Чита и могу сказать одно, там все Русские и все мои знакоые от туда говорят что готовы зарыть всех таких умных. Вы помните как закончился сибирский марш в столице сибири? ДА и с чего бы им отделяться? Единый язык единая культура. Вы тешите себя сказками.


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

> сам уроженец маленького восточносибирского городка Чита и могу сказать одно, там все Русские



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## бендера (Jan 8, 2015)

Blackhavvk said:


> Я прожил 10 лет в Новосибирске и 5 в Екатеринбурге, сам уроженец маленького восточносибирского городка Чита и могу сказать одно, там все Русские и все мои знакоые от туда говорят что готовы зарыть всех таких умных. Вы помните как закончился сибирский марш в столице сибири? ДА и с чего бы им отделяться? Единый язык единая культура. Вы тешите себя сказками.


Я тоже помню как-то хотел жить в Чите. Мать, она тогда верила в меня, отправила меня в этот маленький восточносибирский городок... как ебанут меня там в дыхалку, представляешь?


----------



## Cargo Ready (Jun 27, 2012)

DespoT.кr;120475790 said:


> На банере Екатеренбург сегодня , влепил 5, кацапы хоть и пидорги но скайлайн реально крутой в городе получается, а ведь сейчас там еще строят 2 жилых башни по 64 этажа.


Молодец!


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr.Cage ну ты и загнул про братьев


----------



## степан бандера (Jan 17, 2015)

Ну от, Франківськ на банері, кацапи ліплять одиниці а мені абсолютно пох на це. 
А чому? 
Бо я просто знаю що кацапські міста це унилі забичені дири порівняно з Франківськом.


----------



## ekko (May 3, 2014)

Честно влепил 5, город реально красивый.


----------



## степан бандера (Jan 17, 2015)

дуже ахуєнне фото:


----------



## Redvis_Sai (Oct 12, 2011)

Як для Нью Йорку, воно понуре


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

кто умеет? я тут более-менее свежие панорамки нарыл:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847664&page=68


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Класс!



Vadon said:


>


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> Ужгород
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ностальжи, а ты отправлял этот баннер?
на троечку бы сошел


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

fcsd said:


> кто умеет? я тут более-менее свежие панорамки нарыл:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847664&page=68


так?
file386.jpg

п.с. я бы еще хотел бы видеть на баннере Полтаву, Марик, Ужгород, Винницу, Николаев но жаль пока достойных фото не нашел


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

вот с этих надо попробовать еще.




























надо Донецк.
он же на слуху сейчас. 
причем на баннере подпись "Donetsk.Ukraine".

были б нормальные фотки по Марику - тоже было бы актуально((


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

такое)) в пейнте)


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

fcsd
1 на какой-то Готэм похож
0_ac1ea_5ba8416d_XXXL.jpg

второй ок, но не совсем
0_ec7b2_9f3c8e23_XXL.jpg


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

А че, первый ничего так. Атмосферненько.
Больше 2 все равно из-за табуна говнотролей не получим, а так хоть стильненько.

Короче - я за первый.

П.С. И да, подписать обязательно(!!!) Donetsk.Ukraine


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

а почему не этот?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

короче решайте и будем отправлять, нечего тянуть


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> ностальжи, а ты отправлял этот баннер?
> на троечку бы сошел


не не отправлял так так мало кому понравился. Сделать банер Ужгорода слишком сложно так как высоток для показа нету, а фото центра на банер найти сложновато


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> 1 на какой-то Готэм похож
> 0_ac1ea_5ba8416d_XXXL.jpg


Это неплохой ^^


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

мне еще это нравится, какая-то спокойная атмосфера на нем ^^


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Мне этот баннер тоже по душе. Как по мне, он лучше, чем ночные, гораздо лучше.


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

мне все нравятся 

этот спокойный.да. 
но остальные по-современней что-ли. тут только панельки. там хоть какие-то новострои.
но насчет атмосферы согласен. сейчас спокойный нужен


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

короче 2 фаворита нарисовалось
1








2


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

другий більше подобається


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Я тоже за 2)


----------



## AndriySH (Sep 7, 2011)

Да, первый больше ласкает НАШ глаз, но второй интереснее.


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Первый!!11!11!!!!!


----------



## andriyko88 (Jan 26, 2015)

кидайте його в ігнор та й усе)
а потім будемо рахувати кількість 200х і 300х росіських юзерів після Donetsk, Ukraine


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

закрытие комментирования под баннером решит это проблему, ок?


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

Raven said:


> Неправда.
> Это все равно как если бы я обозвал свою квартиру МКНР (моя квартирная нев*бенная республика), вывесил на балконе придуманный флаг и требовал встречи с президентом например для установления дипотношений.
> ДНР - такая же херня. Только обильно подпитываемая баблом, "лидерами" и "гуманитарными" боеприпасами. Не будем уточнять - кем именно подпитываемая.
> 
> Более серьезные аргументы будут?


Впринципе ты можешь так сделать. Есть в мире приценденты непризнанных государств размером с дом и некоторые из них получили извесность благодоря интересным случаям, другое дело что территориальный спор в получившимся государстве не затрагивал интересы многих людей а значит не могу являться причиной разногласий широких масс в интеренете, но в качесте более качественного аргумента могу дать цитату из англоязыной Википедии:"The Donetsk People's Republic (DPR or DNR) (Russian: Донецкая Народная Республика, Donétskaya Naródnaya Respúblika, Ukrainian: Донецька Народна Республіка, Donets'ka Narodna Respublika) is a self-proclaimed state, unrecognized by the international community" Пойдет?


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Вообще странно конечно всё это читать.
Во-первых, никто не заставляет кацапню комментить под баннерами, тем самым не разводить срач.
Во-вторых, я так понимаю, у них бомбит от того, что будет указано Донецк, Украина.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

IllyaDe said:


> закрытие комментирования под баннером решит это проблему, ок?


ДА, если убрать из подписи Государство. Я предложил это в качестве альтернативного решения.


Vadon said:


> Вообще странно конечно всё это читать.
> Во-первых, никто не заставляет кацапню комментить под баннерами, тем самым не разводить срач.
> Во-вторых, я так понимаю, у них бомбит от того, что будет указано Донецк, Украина.


А с чего должно сейчас то бомбить? Еще нигде ничего ен написанно. А ваши предложения пок ане задевают. Вот тебя задевает Донецк, Новороссия Одесса, Новороссия? Лемберг, Польша? Задевает? Не должно вроде. Пока что то это пустые коментарии в разных темах. Вот и меня пока не задевает, но если будет, до без сомнений это заденет определенный круг людей, что приведет к кучи срача, этого я и хотел предотвратить, особенно зная что именно это ваша цель.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

глупое заявление, т.к. отсутствие в подписи слова Украина подстигнет определенные элементы из русской ветки вести срачи на тему ДНР и Украины больше нет. Как говорится плохому человеку и повода искать не надо чтобы лишний раз нагадить. А своими заявлениями вы просто хотите отвлечь внимание и скажем так продолжить процесс легитимации террористических организаций


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Blackhavvk said:


> Хотите я тут отвечу? Я могу четкую доказательную аргументацию представить, что Донецк - спорная территория. Или сам догадаешься? *Вообще моя цель не показать что Донецк не Украина и тому подобное. Меня просто срачи надоели, а я уже представил что там будет и решил заняться тем что предотвратить безсмысленные споры, тем более зная что это ваша единственная цель. *Считай это просто попыткой диэскалации.
> ЗЫ Ну дак нужны аргументы про спорные территории?


1) ну кому ты это натираешь? срачи надоели, бла бла бла
все прекрасно знают какая цель того что ты писал Яну

2) никакого срача не будет если просто закрыть комментарии

3) никакой спорной территории нету
днр, лнр, русский Крым всеми цивилизованными странами мира не признаны и никогда не будут признаны (точно так же как Приднестровье, Абхазия, Северная Осетия и т.д.) так что официально это территория Украины

какие проблемы?


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

IllyaDe said:


> глупое заявление, т.к. отсутствие в подписи слова Украина подстигнет определенные элементы из русской ветки вести срачи на тему ДНР и Украины больше нет. Как говорится плохому человеку и повода искать не надо чтобы лишний раз нагадить. А своими заявлениями вы просто хотите отвлечь внимание и скажем так продолжить процесс легитимации террористических организаций


Дак идея закрыть коменты, не? И я ведь не предлагаю ДНР написать. Плохому человеку... опять пустословие, как же надоело. Кстати если убрать слово террористических организаций и поставить нейтральное республик, то вы отчасти правы в последнем предложении, за исключением того что я ни отч его не отвлекаю. Я действительно пытаюсь вам показать что ДНР это серьезно и умирать там будут Украинцы до тех пор пока не поймут что это не шайка из 20 человек. Я привинтивно скажу что если мне будет сказанно про Российские войска то сразу мне доказательство иначе такие серьезные утверждения не делаются, это невежество и опять же ПУСТОСЛОВИЕ. Что касается террористических организаций.... Но ведь ООН не признавал их террористической организацией. Не? Мне врут? В общем опять словами игратесь, а поделу врете. Чистая прпоганда.


----------



## andriyko88 (Jan 26, 2015)

Братуха, це ми ще не виставляли Севастопольський банер. А знаєш як буде підписаний Севастопольський банер? Sevastopol, Ukraine. А знаєш чому? Бо весь світ не визнає незаконної російської анексії українського Криму.


----------



## Blackhavvk (Dec 23, 2013)

gfol said:


> 1) ну кому ты это натираешь? срачи надоели, бла бла бла
> все прекрасно знают какая цель того что ты писал Яну
> 
> 2) никакого срача не будет если просто закрыть комментарии
> ...


Проблема в том что 
1) Ты не можеш знать зачем я ему написал, ты можешь предпологать. Ибо мысли ты читать не умеешь. ПУСТОСЛОВИЕ
2) Срача не будет однако это приведет к увеличеню напряженности. НЕУВАЖЕНИЕ
3) Ты немного не знаешь что такое спорные территории..... Они спорные именно потому что их не признают другие страны. Любая спорная территория это не та что 2 страны считают спорной а та что 2 страны считаюют 100% своей и никак не обсуждаемой. В противном случае быстро достикается компромис. Нот в общем тут можно сделать скидку на то чтовы с Украины, по этому вам как гражданину это старны и правда свойственно так говорить. Как и ДНРовцам про свою непризнанную страну. А иначе спора бы и не было....как и войны.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Blackhavvk said:


> Проблема в том что
> 1) Ты не можеш знать зачем я ему написал, ты можешь предпологать. Ибо мысли ты читать не умеешь. ПУСТОСЛОВИЕ
> 2) Срача не будет однако это приведет к увеличеню напряженности. НЕУВАЖЕНИЕ
> 3) Ты немного не знаешь что такое спорные территории..... Они спорные именно потому что их не признают другие страны. Любая спорная территория это не та что 2 страны считают спорной а та что 2 страны считаюют 100% своей и никак не обсуждаемой. В противном случае быстро достикается компромис. Нот в общем тут можно сделать скидку на то чтовы с Украины, по этому вам как гражданину это старны и правда свойственно так говорить. Как и ДНРовцам про свою непризнанную страну. А иначе спора бы и не было....как и войны.


неуважение к кому? к днр и лнр? этой всей мразоте я желаю в аду сгореть, за то что они разрушили пол Донбасса и продолжают разрушать, о каком уважении ты говоришь?

повторюсь, никакой спорной территории нету
Россия не сторона конфликта, верно? 
ваших солдат на Донбассе нету, по словам вашего президента, территориальной претензии тоже нету
днр и лнр это самопровозглашённые республики которых даже Россия не признаёт, не то что весь остальной мир, так что о спорной территории неуместно говорить
Крым в составе РФ признаёт только сама РФ, Казахстан, Венесуэла, КНДР и Сирия, тут тоже добавить нечего


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Blackhavvk said:


> Я привинтивно скажу что если мне будет сказанно про Российские войска то сразу мне доказательство иначе такие серьезные утверждения не делаются, это невежество и опять же ПУСТОСЛОВИЕ.


Отлично. Нету войск - и замечательно.
Тогда это внутренний конфликт Украины и вас он не должен колыхать ну вообще от слова никак. И тем более никакой спорности территорий нет.
Разве не так?


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

del


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

дел


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

del


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

fcsd said:


> у тебя уже есть ее gmail. дерзай)
> кстати, мож удалить? все-таки персональные данные уже почти..
> 
> лучше скажи че дальше делать-то?


Ты имеешь ввиду сообщение удалить?
Ок.
А дальше хз... Ни разу баннера не отправлял...


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

я Яну в лс могу скинуть разрешение, скрин сообщения надо только или что-то подобное


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

fcsd написал в личку, продублирую сюда, сделай принтскрин страницы и скинь мне на почту, а я отправлю Яну, а тут сообщение потри, а то еще люби россияне начнут ее закидывать сообщениями в стиле вы за убийство мирных граждан


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

IllyaDe said:


> fcsd написал в личку, продублирую сюда, сделай принтскрин страницы и скинь мне на почту, а я отправлю Яну, а тут сообщение потри, а то еще люби россияне начнут ее закидывать сообщениями в стиле вы за убийство мирных граждан


посмотри. пайдет?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

отправил http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121157907&postcount=1933


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

ок. спасибо


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

и кстати, на самом баннере же не пишется страна. поэтому правильно будет, чтобы там было написано *Donets`k *))


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

да норм, c Donets'k язык сломать можно, предыдущие 2 баннера были подписаны как Donetsk)


----------



## andriyko88 (Jan 26, 2015)

> title	Tokyo as only Tokyo can look like


давайте щось таке про Донецьк - Donetsk, the industrial capital of Ukraine


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

andriyko88 said:


> давайте щось таке про Донецьк - Donetsk, the industrial capital of Ukraine


the industrial and football capital of Ukraine:cheers:


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

osj vam hotovyi banner Lvova


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

Львов бесспорно крут. Но кагбэ городов в Украине предостаточно и помимо Львова и Киева.
Поэтому ищем на следующие Марик, Одессу


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Vadon said:


> the industrial and *football* capital of Ukraine:cheers:


давайте без провокаций для киевлян


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

gfol said:


> давайте без провокаций для киевлян


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ось підігнав запропоноване фото Львова під розміри


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

gfol said:


> давайте без провокаций для киевлян


ключевое слово тут *Ukraine* ))


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

Львов крут)
где-то весной можно отправить)


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Я так зрозумів банер Донецька вже вибрано 



>


від мене 5 Донецьку!



Щодо Одеси...поки що ці два найкращі. 



>



А тепер Львів...
банер хороший,але можна ще щось пошукати,щоб були ще якісь варіанти. 
Не подобається що в центрі в очі попадає радянська багатоповерхівка і небо чорне..хочеться вечірнього темно-синього неба.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> Не подобається що в центрі в очі попадає радянська багатоповерхівка


як би ти не написав то я би ніколи не розгледів там тої багатоповерхівки


----------



## andriyko88 (Jan 26, 2015)

Чому, багатоповерхівка норм, чим більше архітектурних стилів тим красивіше, імхо.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

nostalgy said:


> як би ти не написав то я би ніколи не розгледів там тої багатоповерхівки


 я уважний до деталей 



> Чому, багатоповерхівка норм, чим більше архітектурних стилів тим красивіше, імхо.


згоден,але не в тому місці)


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

первый баннер Одессы хорош, но нужно чтобы больше новостроев попало в кадр

Львов тоже хорошо, только блики убрать бы с Ратуши, была бы вообще пуля


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Хотел для Одессы что-то подобное


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ODeskin048 said:


> Хотел для Одессы что-то подобное


та не это точно не подойдет


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> та не это точно не подойдет


Я не скзаал этот,но что-то типа


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Роттердам крутий!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Роттердам крутий!


лучший банер за последнее время ^^ :cheers:


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

мне одному сегодняшний баннер Днепропетровск напоминает ?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

хлопцы с Донецким баннером нас прокинули, давайте вышлем другой город


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

IllyaDe said:


> хлопцы с Донецким баннером нас прокинули


Ыы? А поподробнее?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

ну на баннерах уже были города, которые выкладывались после Донецка, а в треде Ян до сих пор даже дату по донецкому баннеру неназвал


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> хлопцы с Донецким баннером нас прокинули, давайте вышлем другой город


можно выслать Одессу или Харьков


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> можно выслать Одессу или Харьков


а напомни, пожалуйста, какие там предлагали


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> а напомни, пожалуйста, какие там предлагали


Одеса 



















Львів ще пропонували










Харків


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Одессу надо отправить


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

Одессу,Львов отправить обязательно!Классные баннеры

а Донецк кстати я каждый день ждал,но так и не появляется...****...


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

да и не будет Донецка...я просмотрел все баннеры на ближайшие 10 дней меняя дату на компе, и Донецка я там не увидел


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

тогда дайте ссілку на первоисточник и я отправлю для начала Одессу


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

V.BOBR said:


> я просмотрел все баннеры на ближайшие 10 дней меняя дату на компе


Чисто по секрету, только тссс!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/24.jpg
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/25.jpg
ну и т.д.


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

Пусть отвечают,какого хрена они бойкотируют Донецк?!


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

А кто на английском нормально разваливает расклады?)
Спросите, почему так?


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> тогда дайте ссілку на первоисточник и я отправлю для начала Одессу


На нашем сайте фото с первым банером Одессы появилось отсюда
http://vk.com/photo-9135837_284606078

Там они пишут, что это фото * lesiunka*, 
ее ЖЖ http://lesiunka.livejournal.com/ 
Однако там я этой фотки не нашел.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92941&period=30


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ "заебали со своей Америкой" (с) )))


----------



## Evsid (Jan 6, 2011)

nostalgy said:


> *Днепр*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Блекло, серо и размыто. Это-бы перефотографировать-бы в лучшем качестве - было-бы гуд


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Palych said:


> ІМХО, банер ні про що, нічого не видно, картинка не чітка..


а что должно быть видно? чего не видно сейчас?


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

усе, відправляйте. Якщо ніхто не проти :cheers:


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

kaqla dougfa said:


> усе, відправляйте. Якщо ніхто не проти :cheers:


отправил


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Бля... хлопці банер не поганий, але ж Кловський тут як Пізаньска вежа...








:cripes:hno:


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

DespoT.кr;122075795 said:


> Бля... хлопці банер не поганий, але ж Кловський тут як Пізаньска вежа...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ну это ж эффект такой


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

та нормально там всё


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

Во-во. Все ок. Не надо ничего замалевывать.
Вполне передает ощущение мегаполиса.


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

andriyko88 said:


> оце так банер там сьогодні
> БАНЕРИЩЕ


кстати, да. ахерительный баннер.
надо будет склепать подобный баннерок с пасущимися гусями в украинском селе


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

fcsd said:


> кстати, да. ахерительный баннер.
> надо будет склепать подобный баннерок с пасущимися гусями в украинском селе


Баннер можно сфоткать ещё в парке Пирогово. Туда б ещё стаю гусей загнать и пару хрюшек)


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

andriyko88 said:


> И гусями избить ополченку насмерть под гимн Украиньі.


Видеобаннеры тут не предусмотрены. Увы.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

та нормальний банер! показаний Київ таким яким він є


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

по баннеру Донецка, официальный ответ

на вопрос Круева


KruEv said:


> Jan, any news on the Donetsk banner? It's been almost a month :/





Jan said:


> @KruEv: if things settle down a bit more we'll stick those up. Otherwise the only thing that will happen is a shit fest in the comments and the voting of the banner.


----------



## fcsd (Aug 10, 2011)

рашисты ублюдки


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

30 марта будет Киев


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

21 березня по плану Севастополь

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/2015/03/x21.jpg.pagespeed.ic.77yBDoZiB_.webp:storm:


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

andriyko88 said:


> Звідки інфа?


 http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/2015/03/x21.jpg.pagespeed.ic.77yBDoZiB_.webp
червоним у посиланні дата. змінюєш цифру і видає який банер буде/був.


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

kaqla dougfa said:


> 21 березня по плану Севастополь
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/2015/03/x21.jpg.pagespeed.ic.77yBDoZiB_.webp:storm:


омг, ну-ну посмотрим, как там все сделает Ян


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

та думаю просто напишут "краймиа" и фсе


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

* Ukraine* должно быть написано на Севасе.Юкрейн,и не иначе!


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

уверен на все 100% что ни Ukraine, ни Russia не напишут, просто Crimea
гейропейцы как обычно стелятся сами знаете под кого


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

а знаете ли Вы, что вчерашний баннер Киева набрал самый высокий бал среди всех когда-либо выставленных украинских баннеров?


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

gfol said:


> а знаете ли Вы, что вчерашний баннер Киева набрал самый высокий бал среди всех когда-либо выставленных украинских баннеров?


Якби не самі_знаєте_хто (за ким ми слідкувати не можемо за жодних обставин!), то там були б на порядок вище бали. Пам'ятаю, як київські банери деякі і не тільки в перші пару днів голосування набирали по 4 з чимось бали. Але потім стараннями шляхетного сусідського свинства панства опускалися все нижче і нижче.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Rainymuz said:


> Якби не самі_знаєте_хто (за ким ми слідкувати не можемо за жодних обставин!), то там були б на порядок вище бали. Пам'ятаю, як київські банери деякі і не тільки в перші пару днів голосування набирали по 4 з чимось бали. Але потім стараннями шляхетного сусідського свинства панства опускалися все нижче і нижче.


ну я бы не вешал всех собак на россиян, и поляки ставили единицы и некоторые европейцы тоже не пятерки нам ставили и остальные..
помню когда то киевский баннер где то полгода был на первом месте в топ-100 :cheers: эх, были времена...


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

gfol said:


> всех когда-либо выставленных украинских баннеров?











лол)))
Терсер фш мастер)


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Mr.Cage said:


> Прикольно, но какой-то странный рейтинг.
> Например Sevastopol cityscape (December 5, 2009) 3.16 балла и позиция 43 в рейтинге, в то время как у другого Sevastopol cityscape (August 19, 2009) рейтинг выше - 3.46 балла, но 45 место. Или Port of Odessa Passenger Terminal (October 28, 2011) вообще с рейтингом 2.54 на 28 месте. Где логика? Или я чего-то не догоняю? Таких приколов там много.


це не рейтинг. Знизу старіші банери, зверху новіші


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Mr.Cage said:


> Прикольно, но какой-то странный рейтинг.
> Например Sevastopol cityscape (December 5, 2009) 3.16 балла и позиция 43 в рейтинге, в то время как у другого Sevastopol cityscape (August 19, 2009) рейтинг выше - 3.46 балла, но 45 место. Или Port of Odessa Passenger Terminal (October 28, 2011) вообще с рейтингом 2.54 на 28 месте. Где логика? Или я чего-то не догоняю? Таких приколов там много.


чего-то не догоняешь  все баннеры расположены в хронологическом порядке (от новых к старым) в независимости от оценки


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

Jan said:


> Great ones guys, thanks!  Here is the line-up:
> 
> Odessa: April 21
> Bratislava: April 22
> ...


..


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Ізмайловський КРЕМЛІН, я чекаю на тебе :naughty:


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Rainymuz said:


> Ізмайловський КРЕМЛІН, я чекаю на тебе :naughty:


коли побачив той банер спочатку подумав шо це десь в Китаї чи Тайланді.
Азія словом


----------



## Бо Силай (Jun 16, 2014)

Одесса прекрасна )


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

gfol said:


> а знаете ли Вы, что вчерашний баннер Киева набрал самый высокий бал среди всех когда-либо выставленных украинских баннеров?


новый баннер - новый рекорд
сегодняшний баннер Одессы первый украинский баннер который набрал средний балл 4 и выше (правда сохранится этот балл только если прекратится поток колов)


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Одесса - лучшая )


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Крутой сегодня баннер!)))
И кое-чьё нутро приоткрылось. Не вижу, чтобы русню трогали за полит срачь под баннером.


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

gfol said:


> ну я бы не вешал всех собак на россиян, и поляки ставили единицы и некоторые европейцы тоже не пятерки нам ставили и остальные..
> помню когда то киевский баннер где то полгода был на первом месте в топ-100 :cheers: эх, были времена...


я лично поставил Киеву 5 и большинство моих знакомых с форума сделало так же. Так что не надо тут...


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Vadon said:


> Крутой сегодня баннер!))) И кое-чьё нутро приоткрылось. Не вижу, чтобы русню трогали за полит срачь под баннером.


Та потому что заебали,они ж себя только показывает,как уебанов


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

сколько Одесса набрала?


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

^^Жмешь на баннер заходишь в *top 100* и листаешь на 4-ю страницу 
*4.10* votes 591.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

flatron said:


> я лично поставил Киеву 5 и большинство моих знакомых с форума сделало так же. Так что не надо тут...


так я ж наоборот в защиту стал, у нас просто большинство форумчан думает что 99% единиц ставят россияне


----------



## Mr.Cage (Feb 28, 2014)

Они действительно ставят много единиц. Но не 99% конечно


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Харків*









https://vk.com/kharkov_xxi?z=photo-80234471_363826405/album-80234471_00/rev


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

серьёзно что ли?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

gfol said:


> серьёзно что ли?


здесь все серьёзно :cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

не нравится мне харьковский баннер


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

IllyaDe said:


> не нравится мне харьковский баннер


+,как-то простенько,других интересных ракурсов как будто нету...?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ODeskin048 said:


> +,как-то простенько,других интересных ракурсов как будто нету...?


ну так давай найди, подгони под размеры и покажи нам


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> ну так давай найди, подгони под размеры и покажи нам


Я ж без притензий ..просто сказал,что скучно


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ужгород*


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

шутишь?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Levshev said:


> шутишь?


а чё тут шутить, небоскребы у нас и так не появятся и скайлайна нормального тоже не будет, а здесь на фото одна из главных достопримечательностей города


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр.*









https://vk.com/t_o_l_i_k?z=photo54774017_348933138/album54774017_209078697


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

nostalgy said:


> а чё тут шутить, небоскребы у нас и так не появятся и скайлайна нормального тоже не будет, а здесь на фото одна из главных достопримечательностей города


А во чому проблема, чому не будують? В тому Барнабі населення чуть більше 200 тисяч а там хмарочоси по 40-50 поверхів.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Istorik2012 said:


> А во чому проблема, чому не будують? В тому Барнабі населення чуть більше 200 тисяч а там хмарочоси по 40-50 поверхів.


Проблема у тому, що немае великих забудовників, ті що е будують в основному від 5 до 9-ти, одні шлакові коробки :bash:


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

ностальжи ,не обижайся, но пока не один баннер мне не нравится


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> ностальжи ,не обижайся, но пока не один баннер мне не нравится


я и не обижаюсь  Просто у Ужгорода на банер нечего выставлять к сожалению


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

а улочку какую-то или обладминистрацию? или с коптера центр снятый?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> а улочку какую-то или обладминистрацию? или с коптера центр снятый?


улочка не не подойдет, а копера у меня лично нету, фото с копера в инете не находил, только видео


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> а улочку какую-то или обладминистрацию?











http://grycik.livejournal.com/8497.html


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

Нарезал немного Киева

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11









Пдц... какого хера SC цензурит tinypic. com?


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

del


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> Нарезал немного Киева
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


ни одно фото не открывается((


----------



## Jasse James (May 4, 2009)

звездочки меняешь на tinypic.co m (без пробела только). Форум почему-то не дает постить фото с этого сервиса. Продублировал на другом форуме


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Jasse James said:


> звездочки меняешь на tinypic.co m (без пробела только). Форум почему-то не дает постить фото с этого сервиса. Продублировал на другом форуме


может лучше перезалить через, например http://firepic.org/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ той сайт теж нестабільний - то є фотка,то видає 404. Наприклад сьогодні твоєї фотки з firepic.org тут вже немає http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124102130&postcount=1014

Я вже не використовую http://firepic.org/, а лише постійні сайти, де потрібна реєстрація: 
https://flickr.com , 
https://fotki.yandex.ru/, 
http://io.ua/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> Наприклад сьогодні твоєї фотки з firepic.org тут вже немає http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124102130&postcount=1014


як це немае, е. Я тільки що її відкривав


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

я ж кажу сайт нестабільний - зараз вже є, через годину-дві може знову не бути,як вчора.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=94959&period=30


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Jasse James said:


> звездочки меняешь на tinypic.co m (без пробела только). Форум почему-то не дает постить фото с этого сервиса. Продублировал на другом форуме


Ян же писал в прошлом году



> Next month we're going to disable the use of tinypic, which means the images hosted on this service will no longer be showing. The problem with tinypic is that it is a temporary image hosting solution which re-uses the same image names. So if you were expecting to see skyscrapers in some old thread, you might be seeing that shouldn't be on here. In short, tinypic is just a liability for us. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Бывалый (Jun 12, 2015)

Одесса нереально красива!


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Баннер Москвы ждет свою ЗАСЛУЖЕННУЮ ОЦЕНОЧКУ!!11!!!1111


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

Не, ну фото отличное, скайлайн тоже. Посему за фото 5, за остальное 1. В итоге 3 от меня. :cheers:


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Кстати да панорама реально офигенная, но мышка случайно промазала и нажала на 1


----------



## Бо Силай (Jun 16, 2014)

А я пятерку захерачил ,kacapы-то таке, а сам город мне нравится )


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Сегодня на баннере Омск
Круто


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Днепр









https://pp.vk.me/c622823/v622823248/3b46d/qll_CmQXESo.jpg


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Зашел утром, а на баннере нежданчик такой))


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

ага и года не прошло, как обещал Ян.


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

н-да, банер Дніпра сьогодні не айс. 
нічого толком не видно. 
ліпше б уже виставили той, який двома постами вище.


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Лучше вообще не посылать такие баннеры


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

да нормальный баннер, посмотрите какое УГ посылают другие страны


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> да нормальный баннер, посмотрите какое УГ посылают другие страны


Бетсу просто трудно угодить


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Все жахливе як для банеру


----------



## Palych (Mar 16, 2011)

nostalgy said:


> *Чернигов*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Нормальний банер, для Чернігова кращий важко буде зробити. Треба відсилати, хоч якесь різномаїття..


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

учитывая, что это Красная площадь, то вообще зрада зрадная


----------



## PavelkoUA (Mar 30, 2013)

невеличка ремарочка: це "Красна площа" від слова "красний" (тобто красивий). Комуністи до цієї назви не мають аніякого стосунку

Англійською мовою буде: "The Krasna Square"


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

У московской Красной такое же происхождение названия, что не умаляет зраду.


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Да/нет?


----------



## PavelkoUA (Mar 30, 2013)

ні. нечітко та розмито


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

не


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ужгород*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*ДНЕПР*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100911&period=30


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

+
я б отправил
хоть что-то новое)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

V.BOBR said:


> +
> я б отправил
> хоть что-то новое)


Отправляй ^^, а то с этими голосовалками и пессимистами мы не когда новый ракурс не отправим ((


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

PavelkoUA said:


> Англійською мовою буде: "The Krasna Square"


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> *ДНЕПР*


Да ну, это на троечку макс, надо так, чтобы не меньше пятерки хотелось поставить.


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Я тоже так считаю. Постный баннер


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

nostalgy said:


> Отправляй ^^, а то с этими голосовалками и пессимистами мы не когда новый ракурс не отправим ((


Новый ракурс никому, кроме вас, не нужен


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

bets said:


> Новый ракурс никому, кроме вас, не нужен


предлагай "старый" который получит пятерочку


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Днепр*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=101054&period=30


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ностальжи не слушай бетса нормальные баннеры. В Киева такой скайлайн сложно собрать. Хотя ночной как по мне лучше чем дневной.


----------



## Mr.Shaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Ну от ви мені скажить чи не продажні шкури модераратори ская??? на 9 травня ставити севастополь і не підписувати його що він український? це явно ватна позиція. А ніші модери як завжди не в курсі.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr.Shaker said:


> Ну от ви мені скажить чи не продажні шкури модераратори ская??? на 9 травня ставити севастополь і не підписувати його що він український? це явно ватна позиція. А ніші модери як завжди не в курсі.


Сербы ж...


----------



## loit2007 (Mar 2, 2014)

ODeskin048 said:


> Сербы ж...


Что Ян сербом стал?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

loit2007 said:


> Что Ян сербом стал?


Я думал ,создатели сербы и главные модэры)..


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

ну что там по Киеву будем банер отправлять?


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

nostalgy я там еще пару вариантов у вас в ветке накидал , или с них не получится?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

gfol said:


> nostalgy я там еще пару вариантов у вас в ветке накидал , или с них не получится?


там горизонт искажен на многих снимках к сожалению


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

nostalgy said:


> ну что там по Киеву будем банер отправлять?


Я только за, пусть еще другие свои мнения скажут.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

я за этот вариант

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132606649&postcount=2848


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ Пожалуй, да


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Этот набрал 7 голосов


> *Киев*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Эти по два


> https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_411174428/album-10033000_00/rev
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

первый вариант с твоего поста засрут , иностранцы будут горлать что много коммиблоков
+ на варианте который я предлагаю Киев больше охвачен , на первом же варианте грубо говоря только район Леси Украинки


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

gfol said:


> первый вариант с твоего поста засрут , иностранцы будут горлать что много коммиблоков
> + на варианте который я предлагаю Киев больше охвачен , на первом же варианте грубо говоря только район Леси Украинки


ну давай тогда отправлять тот что ты предложил, кто отправит???


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Этот более менее, четверочку наберет


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

фото очень старое, ему года три


----------



## KruEv (Sep 28, 2008)

Можно подумать в киевском скайлане многое изменилось за три года


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Ну так что отправлять будем???


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Отправляем тот самый яркий, ночной. Все равно лучших вариантов нету. Думаю и этот будет неплохим.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Istorik2012 said:


> Отправляем тот самый яркий, ночной. Все равно лучших вариантов нету. Думаю и этот будет неплохим.


кто отправит?


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

KruEv said:


> Можно подумать в киевском скайлане многое изменилось за три года


нужно следить за новостями, много нового для себя откроешь


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Shevchuk_Kiev said:


> Є пропозиція:
> 
> Наближається 31 річниця аварії на ЧАЕС. Може в честь цього, зробити банер Прип'яті, чи це заборонено?


В прошлом году на 30-ти летие был уже.
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&bannerday=20160426


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan (Jan 21, 2017)

Та ну краще банер с висотками +20 відправити. Наприклад Одеси, там швидко будують, не рахуючи Києва.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

_Дніпро_

2017-109 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

baner by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan (Jan 21, 2017)

Передпоследний отправить надо в ближайшее время.


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

Он уже был 17 мая


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan (Jan 21, 2017)

Ясно, ну тогда наверное надо какой то другой город выбрать какого давно не было.


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Skyscraper25Fan said:


> Ясно, ну тогда наверное надо какой то другой город выбрать какого давно не было.


Пропоную місто хмарочосів - Хмельницький.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

^^ ніби Дніпро місто хмарочосів :lol:


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

опа щас начнется схватка Одесса vs Днепр


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

gfol said:


> опа щас начнется схватка Одесса vs Днепр


и по факту проиграют оба, ибо ни там ни там нет небоскребов:lol:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

прикол старое фото Днепра на банере, это кто выставлял?


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Я не могу зайти и поставить оценку пишет:


> Hey!
> 
> We're currently upgrading some things, and we had to take the forum offline to do so. We will be back as soon as we can!
> 
> ...


У всех так?


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

да, и это даже хорошо ахах


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

а вообще может он появился именно из-за технических работ


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

кстати фото с вики походу


----------



## Monsterz (Aug 3, 2014)

баннер конечно шикарный...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Monsterz said:


> баннер конечно шикарный...


кто-то ж постарался, надавать бы за такое по рукам :bash:


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan (Jan 21, 2017)

а в русской ветке говорят что нам типа неповезло, типа зрада что нельзя отписаться и поставить оценку, короче ржут над нами втихаря великие русские


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Днипро за ночь преобразился .


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

давно вже не було Українських міст на банері


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

якось ця тема заглохла((


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

День Незалежності, а на банері Сідней, дожилися


----------



## Qtaкa (Apr 21, 2018)

Зробив заготовку на наступний рік, хоча можна і на день ЗСУ поставити


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

^^ Забагато коміблоків, як на мене.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

взагалі на такі свята потрібно на банері показувати всю країну, а не окремо взяте місто


----------



## Black_Duck (Nov 19, 2018)

Yes or no ? 








Origin


----------



## artfilippov (Mar 30, 2009)

no - на передньому плані здебільшого жахливі совкові коробки, які тягнуть на себе всю увагу. От якби той самий ракурс, але з Сільвер Брізу, то було дуже файно


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

Пропоную такі банери Києва:


















https://www.instagram.com/elektraua


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/elektraua


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/MaxPopelnyukh1


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/valeriy_petrikovets


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/MaxPopelnyukh1


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/elektraua


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/elektraua


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://500px.com/andriiallwhere


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/elektraua


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/elektraua


----------



## stratospherius (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/elektraua


----------

